# Stonefist Academy - The Beginning



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 24, 2011)

You awaken to the sound of knocking at the door.  Still not fully awake, you think back on where you are and what is going on before you recognize the voice calling at you as that of the innkeeper.  Looking around, you note that there are others in the common room, some already preparing for the day, others still trying to make use of the last few minutes of sleep afforded them.  

You had made good time, for the most part, as you had arrived at the town of Springside during the night.  Realizing that you would have to wait until morning to present yourself to the Academy, you found the inn and purchased a cot for a night of sleep.  There were no rooms left, for the inn was busy. You caught bits of conversation throughout the evening before retiring to the common room that housed a dozen cots, most of them occupied.  

There was talk of a ceremony that was to take place today.  Today was the graduation of some of the students from the Academy.  It would seem fitting that today would also be your first day there, hopefully as a student.  The voice calls out again,  "Breakfast!" 

You make your way to the dinning area, smelling the freshly breakfast.  A platter laden with the food is put at each table with others gathering at the tables.  Their eagerness for a good meal is evident, as hands divvy out the food onto plates and hurriedly eat what they can.  The barmaid takes a look at you and a few others, adding,  "That table over there is open.  I will bring a platter, some pitchers and mugs and enough plates." 

She motions to a free table, as you sit, along with six others.  Plates are handed out, along with a fork and knife.  The platter is laid in the middle of the table, beckoning you to partake in the meal.  A pitcher of water and a pitcher of milk is left, along with enough mugs for everyone.  There are fruits and butters as well, along with the fresh bread.  Eggs, bacon, ham and sausage are heaped upon the platter and freshly steaming.









*OOC:*


You are all seated at the same table, breakfast laid out for you.  Once introductions are done, we will move along.  Figured I would give a chance for everyone to check in, get a speech color, and get to adventuring!


----------



## Sphyh (Aug 24, 2011)

Silvas sits down and is excited at the idea of a meal that he didn't have to cook himself. His mouth begins to water as the smell of the freshly prepared meats on the table reach his nose. His stomach beckons him to gorge himself but he holds his reserve. _What is customary dining amongst humans?_ He continues to scan the table and sees a dwarf sitting a bit lower than the rest of guests. _I wonder what mother would say if she knew I was dining with a dwarf?!_ He decides it is best to sit and watch and do as the others do and to only address those who address him.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 24, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda gathered her meager belongings and headed for the empty table along with a half dozen others. The common room had been about as comfortable as the others she had stayed at in her journeys. The staff has been quite friendly and the food and drink were tasty. Certainly the aromas coming from the platter of food waiting on the table were appetizing. 

She grabbed a seat next to a human woman. Looking around, she noted a Dwarf, a couple of Elves, and three other humans at the table with her. She smiled warmly at the gathered group.

"Good Morning." she greeted the others at the table.

She bowed her head briefly and said a quick prayer to Pelor as she usually did before a meal. When she was finished, she poured herself a mug of water and put a modest assortment of food on her plate including fruit, bread, ham and a sampling of other foods. Pelor taught that one should not be greedy and that the faithful will be taken care of. 

Sometimes people would question Miranda's devotion to Pelor, particularly when they find out about her special abilities. It was the faith she had grown up with and she vowed to stay true as long as she lived. After all, it was a cleric of the faith that had saved her from her illness. It was the elder cleric back home who had suspected Miranda's emerging abilities and had arranged for her mentor. Miranda felt she owed much to the church and often donated whenever she could spare a few coins. She had seen plenty of others in her travels that were far worse off than she was. She had seen the suffering, the starvation, the sick children, and more. 

Returning her attention to the gathered group at the table, she decided to initiate small talk. It was something she had been taught at a young age back at her parent's Inn. Her parents always told their children to engage the customers in conversation, no matter how unimportant the topic might seem. It was good for business, they said.

"I'm Miranda, from the town of Riverbend."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Lune Xanfire*

Lune Xanfire never slept in.  Normally he is up at sunrise to greet the day, and pray to Heironeous for guidance and strength.  The rigorous training he did at the temple ensured that he was up again at dawn, and had just finished praying when the knock on the door caused him to look up questioningly.  The reply that was given put a smile on his face, and he decided to wait to put on all of his gear.  

Entering the dining room and smelling all the wonderfully cooked food caused his stomach to churn with excitement.  After only trail rations and water, he was very happy to enjoy an actual meal.

He nods towards each of his table mates, and says to the girl who introduces herself "Good morning and well met Miranda of Riverbend. I am Lune Xanfire, from Targas.  And good morning and greetings to the rest of you. "  

As the rest of them start introducing themselves, Lune takes the jug of milk, pours himself a glass and offers it up silently to his table mates.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2011)

Ararion quietly followed to the table, still a little groggy from his trance. It felt a bit as if the trance had not been truly restful... At least no fingers had gone roaming through pockets during the night. Still, he wasn't going to let a bad night ruin what should be a good day. 

He notes the apparently-unkempt elf apparently joining him for breakfast... He also notes the various breakfast compatriots, eyes at first only picking up on the basics. Gods, he hadn't realized how tired he actually felt... A lightly-bearded human man, dressed simply and looking like he was used to the outdoors. A thinner human man of a seemingly-quiet demeanor. Two lovely human women, one blond and one brunette. And a dwarf... He sighs inwardly. He didn't appreciate having to share a table with a dwarf. In his little experience in the world, they always seemed either surly or drunk, with very little room in between. If he was lucky, the dwarf would be a drunk and a quiet one...

He plates up a bread, fruit, eggs and sausage for himself. As the blond girl introduces herself, he gives a smile in return. "Yes, morning. A pleasure, I'm sure..." He sets his plate down along with his fork as he yawns and suddenly rubs at his eyes. "Oh, forgive me... Where are my manners? My name is Ararion. Of Jeransport."


----------



## Axel (Aug 24, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek had been snoring soundly in the common room before the wake-up call.  It had been his first night's sleep on a mattress in nearly 2 weeks, and the first without wearing his armour and a weapon lying near to hand.  It felt good to relax, even a little.  It felt even better to be sitting down to a civilized breakfast.  Though there are always flies in an ointment.  He glowered around the table from beneath bushy eyebrows.  _Humans and elves...  Even the other tables don't have Dwarves.  What am I doing here? _

Piling his plate high with eggs and meat he listened in silence to the other's chirpy voices while stuffing his face.  Finally, his curiosity and frustration got the better of him.  With a mouth full of food he spoke up, "Just where are these places then?  I've never heard of Jeransport.  Or Riverbend or Targas.  Are they a pleasant stroll down the road, or have you crossed a mountain range and three rivers to get here like I have?  And do none of you take pride in your kin and their achievements?"  

Having chewed his last bit of bacon fat he rose to his feet and placed his right hand on his chest.  Arguably it made him shorter than when he sat on the oversized human furniture.  "I am Olek, slayer of four trolls, third son of Ovo, Patriarch of the Stonebreaker clan, Guildmaster of the Masons of Khordaldrum."  Sitting down again with a huff he reached for more bacon and glowered at the rest of the table.  "Now THAT is how you are supposed to introduce yourself."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2011)

Ararion sours quickly as the dwarf speaks. It would seem this dwarf fell on the surly side... "Perhaps that is how you introduce yourself among your people, but such boasts rarely mean anything to people without proof, at least in my experience. And from looking at you, I would think you were the slayer of four Troll's Breath Ale kegs. I would find that more believable than a troll-slayer sitting at a table such as this, even with the good quality of food." His tone remains amiable. Whether it is intended to be honest and conversational or mocking is hard to determine...

"As for your questions, I cannot speak to the others, but Jeransport is more than thirty leagues from here, across part of a small inland sea and through the Harrowwood. I doubt a dwarf who has only seen the sky for a month would recognize the name, but perhaps I am mistaken. Regardless, Harrowwood is an ancient forest and a known haunt of various fey, many of them of a less-than-friendly nature. Yet it was the only path from Jeransport to this place, and so I am here.

"As for my family... No." His voice goes from reasonable to cold and his eyes and expression follow suit.


----------



## Axel (Aug 24, 2011)

*Olek*

"Trust an elf to cast doubt on an honest Dwarf's honour!" Olek shouted, rising from his seat again.  "Such statements as mine are not idle boasts, but may be verified.  Lo!" he added, rolling up the sleeve on his right arm and turning to show Ararion.  

"This is a sight that makes me the gladder for rubbing into your eyes, elf."  Pointing to the three numbers tattooed on his arm, he explained further.  "This is my unit that I served with," pointing to a series of characters that looked like CII.  "These are my years of service," indicating the more easily readable numbers 97-107, "And these were scratched with the teeth of each troll that I brought down with the lads."  The last statement ends with Olek pointing to four jagged lines that run from above his elbow to just below the markers 97-107.  "Such honours are seldom won by an individual.  I would know of your achievements in this world more taxing than walking before telling you more of mine," Olek concluded with a glare.

"You may tell much about a man by the company he keeps and his kin's achievements.  Show me a youngling at 20 and I'll tell you the Dwarf," he added, before sitting down only slightly mollified and stuffing his face with more meat.


----------



## ahayford (Aug 24, 2011)

Daelyn awoke to the sounds and smells of morning. The cacaphony of dishes clinking together and the low rumbling of the conversations of the early risers shook the cobwebs of sleep from his mind. As the smells of food other then hard tack and gruel hit his nose his stomache's priorities made themselves known. It had been a long time since he allowed himself to spend any of his meager purse on anything besides the bare essentials. 

Daelyn peeled himself from his cot and wiped the sleep from his eyes as he searched the room for a seat. His eyes stopped at the last empty seat where an elf and dwarf were already engaged in a battle of words. He nudged his way between the two and began heaping the remaining food on his plate. He mumbled between bites of sausage.

 Please, don't let me keep you two from your arguement. I'm sure you'll resolve thousands of years of racial tension before brunch if we let you hash it out.

He looked at the other guests eating at the table and nodded.

 Daelyn, from .... well...I'm here now. Lets live in the moment shall we.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2011)

"Your own words caused my doubt. Perhaps you should be more careful with them. You said you were 'slayer of four trolls' when it turns out you had an entire dwarven unit fighting with you. Claiming to simply be the slayer may certainly sound more impressive, but it is misleading when you were not the lone warrior facing them. If you had said 'veteran soldier', I would have no reason to question you and might even have congratulated you honestly." Ararion yawns again.

"But I'm not going to sit around and waste the warmth of a good breakfast talking about my past or my family. "


----------



## Sphyh (Aug 24, 2011)

_The conversation started out civil enough with simple introduction until the dwarf started boasting..._ He thinks as he pours himself some water. He is taking notes of how these races interact in his mind. He has always heard of the elvish disdain for the dwarves but this is his first experience with a dwarf and now he understands why after only a few minutes. He finally begins to serve himself after everyone else has helped themselves. He manages to get some bacon, eggs, and fresh fruit. He begins to eat silently as he listens to the bickering. 

Unable to contain himself he lets out a slight chuckle at the new arrival Daelyns words of wisdom. 

"Master Ararion is correct Master Dwarf." He says with a pause. "That is how you would introduce yourself amongst YOUR people. But alas, it seems that we are not among our own people either Master Ararion. This is the realm of men. We need to remember we are guest."  He turns to the rest of the table and gives a slight bow. "I am Silvas. Just Silvas. I am a simple lover of nature and I am seeking out the Academy to hone my skills. What brings you away from your mountain Master Dwarf?" He hopes he can ease the hostilities by redirecting the conversation.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 24, 2011)

*Leilani*

Bleary-eyed and unkempt, Leilani shuffles down the stairs to the common room.  Her throat was raw from all of the singing at last night's celebration.  In truth, she could not remember the guest of honor's name, nor what event was being celebrated.  She did remember that the wine was flowing freely, and there was dancing, and the the magical colors... her stomach lurched at the thought.

Hearing the lively debate from the table nearest the stairs, Leilani gingerly took the seat next to the boisterous Dwarf.  Though her head pounded, she could tell that there was something interesting going on and she wanted to be a part of it.

She reached past the Dwarf, procured the jug of milk, poured herself a mug.  She gave a wan smile to the Dwarf by way of apology, then set the milk down between them on the table.

She looked at each of the patrons in turn.  Satisfied that they had each acknowledged her presence, she gave a curt nod and a quick wave to the table before starting in on her drink.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lune sighed.  He had heard rumors of the dislike between elves and dwarves back at the Monastery, but this was the first time actually witnessing it. "I have to say that we are ALL guests here, Silvas of the Forrest.  We all have a large number of things to learn here at this Academy.  And I have learned much in the last few minutes that I have never learned before.

As for Targas, it is at least a fortnight away by walking. It is a small farming town, and the only significant part of it is a Monastery for Heironeous there.  It is from that place that I hail from. To come to this place, I had to walk though the mountains to the south of here, and make my way through Traders' Path.  I was lucky to not encounter anything among the trail here, as bandits and other vicious things are known to be there."


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 25, 2011)

Miranda had been told of the animosity between Elves and Dwarfs by her mentor. She had not witnessed it prior to this day. She was not sure if the banter between Olek and the Elves was serious or not. At least no one had drawn a weapon yet.

"Mr. Olek, Riverbend is many leagues from here. I have traveled for many months to this place. My parents own an Inn back home. I have met many travelers and adventurers but you are the first Dwarf I have encountered. Do your people rarely leave home?" she asks before taking a bite of bread.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 25, 2011)

One good thing is that this breakfast is on the house!  Complements of Maximo himself.  Likes to give the prospective students a good meal and all, keep their strength up he says.  So eat up and get a move on. 

She saunters off again after replacing the pitchers with filled ones.  The dining room is in full swing now, as talk and chatter fills the place.  Taking a look around, you note that there are all manners of people here.  The bar itself has a trio of halflings drinking up and laughing with an elf.  To the side, a dwarf and gnome seem to be talking about the right price of a barrel of Jensons Mead.  Across from you, two tables over, you catch sight of two half orcs and a human joking and laughing.

Realizing that this inn seems to take in all kinds of people, your table does not seem so out of place with the seven of you seated at it.  It doesn't take long, but people start to finish up their meals and head out to start their day.  When attempting to pay, the barmaid waves off any coins, adding  Maximo takes care of it.  Spend the coin another day. 

Gathering what gear you have left from the long journey, you exit the inn, taking in Springside for your first time in daylight.  You see the Western Gate; the one you entered Springside from.  It is the only one open for travelers during the night, as the north and south ones are barred shut during the late hours.  

From what you had learned from last night, Springside sits in the shadow of a range of mountains to the east.  North is the forest that protects the town as well.  A great wall is built around the town, with three gates exiting.  The Western Gate is the main entrance and exit, by which the trade routes head in and out.  There is a smaller gate on the southeast side, next to the small creek that runs through the eastern side of the town.  This is used primarily for the farmsteads that dot the south of Springside.  North is the last gate, which leads only to the cemetery.  

The Academy sits at the foot of the mountain at the northeast of Springside.  As you head there, the sounds of kids playing and running around can be heard to the south.  To the north, you spy the marketplace, bustling with people bartering their wares.  Stalls seem to be orderly and the moods seem to be high.  A bell tolls to the east, bringing your attention to the church tower near the eastern edge of town.  It is then that you get your first glimpse of the Academy that lays beyond the church.

It is a stout structure, built of solid granite and standing two stories high.  The side you face is unadorned and spans at least a hundred feet north and south.  The road takes you to the southern side of the Academy, toward a set of opened steel doors.  They seem to be polished, with no signs of wear on their ten feet high frames.  As you stand there in the doorway, you can hear signs of people within.

Looking down the ten foot wide corridor that ends in a T section heading left and right, you can only wonder just what today would bring.  The floor is marble, earthen in contrast and gleaning as if recently polished.  Even dwarven standards would easily be met here.  You spy a small figure walk from around the corner, stop in mid stride, and turn in your direction.  He stands there, looking at each of you in turn and simply nods slightly. He is bald, short with a blonde goatee, and wears a loose black tunic.  






 Can I help you?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I completely misread the opening paragraph; I thought we were already at the school.  I blew my introduction roll. *lol*


----------



## Axel (Aug 25, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek felt comfortable back in his armour. It was odd really, since shedding it's weight had been a relief at breakfast time. Still, the number of unfamiliar and vaguely threatening things that abounded in the area made an armoured skin feel reassuring. 

_I would've liked to have told that uppity elf at breakfast a thing or two more about proper manners and respect. Still...don't think anyone else was that interested in our conversation. Humans are very clever at diverting me it seems._

At the sight of the well constructed and thought out entranceway, plus well hinged and manufactured front doors Olek grunted in satisfaction. To the small, odd man Olek stepped forward with his hand on his chest, as before, and replied, "Greetings. I am Olek, third son of Ovo, Patriarch of the Stonebreaker clan, Guildmaster of the Masons of Khordaldrum. I bring tidings from the mountain Dwarves to those that would hear them. Finally, I also seek the wise master of this place, such that I may learn new things of him."









*OOC:*


[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION].  FWIW I thought it was a great intro.  Potentially very in character.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 25, 2011)

The cool morning air and brisk walk cleared Leilani's head, and she was feeling more human... or, half-elven, to be specific... than earlier.

Leilani marvelled at the architecture of the Academy.  Never in her life had she seen such a grand creation; her upbringing on the family ranch and the overprotective ways of her parents had denied her such pleasures until now.  

Her eyes lit up at Olek's introduction.  How formal!  How unique!  She cleared her throat.

To the small, odd man Leilani stepped forward with her hand on her chest, as Olek did before, and replied, "Greetings.  I am Leilani, first-born daughter of Kale, Patriarch of the Shalaendael clan,  Guildmaster of the Ranchers of Crescent Lake. I bring tidings from the human plainsmen to those that would hear them. Finally, I also seek the  wise master of this place, such that I may learn new things of him."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 25, 2011)

Ararion rolls his eyes as the dwarf begins yet another haughty introduction of himself. He's a little amused when the dwarf leaves out the business about the trolls. _Perhaps now he knows such boasts will gain little respect here._

Then the girl mimics the introduction and Ararion snorts, a very un-elven sound. "Dear girl, please don't speak like that boor. Saying such miserable words doesn't suit your beauty in the least."

The elf takes a few strides forward, moving so smoothly as to seemingly glide across the distance. He gives a graceful bow as he says, "I am Ararion Nailo and I have come in the hopes of becoming a student here. I believe all of us are here for that same purpose."


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 25, 2011)

Leilani giggled, a musical sound that hinted at a practiced voice.  "Worry not, sir Elf... Ararion, was it?  I have no intention of sporting a beard and digging for coal.  I fear I might not mimic a Dwarf at all without magical aid."

"I seek training in order to become a stage performer," she said by way of explanation.  "I long to see the grand cities of the realm and make my name known amongst the noble... and wealthy," saying the last with a wink.  "But do not misunderstand me... the play's the thing, but I do not wish to return to the barren plains to tend horses and farm potatoes."


----------



## ahayford (Aug 25, 2011)

Daelyn nods as the mans gaze turns to him. 


Daelyn Il...

Daelyn stops short and smiles.


Just Daelyn of nowhere important. I am here to peruse your library and perhaps gain some training from your masters of the arcane. I seek answers to questions but fear I'll find only more questions.


Daelyn dusts the dirt of the road from his worn black duster.


....and a bath would be nice.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lune nods his head as Daelyn finishes his introduction.  He steps forward, bows low, and says to the guardsman "I am Lune Xanfire, Blessed of Heironeous, from the town of Targas.  I seek an understanding of blending the ways of the sword with the ways of faith.  I had heard that Master Maximo can assist in such trainning."


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 26, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda listened as the others introduced themselves. Some with much fanfare and boasting, others simple and to the point.

"I am Miranda from the town of Riverbend. I have been told I can learn more about my natural magical abilities at this institution of learning. I do not know if I am worthy of admittance but I would like the chance to study here."


----------



## Sphyh (Aug 26, 2011)

Silvas waits patiently for the others to complete their introductions before even making himself visible from the back of the entourage. He quietly steps out to the side and forward a bit and gives a slight bow.

I am Silvas, just Silvas. I seek admission to study under your master marksman. I would be honored to counted amongst the students here at the Academy.

He bows again with his hand brought gracefully across his chest and returns to the rear of the group once again.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2011)

The small figure listens to each person, never interrupting and simply waits a few breaths before answering.  He walks slowly towards the group, hands behind his back and folded.  You now see a faint red mark upon his forehead, a symbol you do not recognize.

 More people looking to become students.  Come, follow me.  Do not speak until we get to the training grounds. 

He turns, heads down the corridor and takes a left.  He never looks back to see if you follow.


----------



## Axel (Aug 26, 2011)

*Olek*

At Ararion's statement Olek snorts loudly in turn.  Still, the small man requested no speaking before he could reply, so he does not.  Rather, thinking to himself as he ambled along behind the man, _I will teach that elf some manners if it is the last thing I do on this world._


----------



## ahayford (Aug 26, 2011)

Daelyn falls in line behind Axel and quietly follows the man down the hall.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 26, 2011)

Ararion shoots a sidelong look at Olek as the dwarf snorts. He rolls his eyes again, then follows the guide without a word.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 26, 2011)

Miranda quietly follows the others, eager to see where this person was leading them to. As she walked, she glanced at her fellow prospective students, trying to get an idea of what they were capable of.


----------



## Sphyh (Aug 26, 2011)

Silvas falls back to the rear and follows silently behind the group. His eyes examining and taking in everything they can so he can find his way around better later on. He also examines any students walking around and taking note of their mannerisms.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 27, 2011)

The gnome heads down the hallway with a steady pace; never looking back once.  You keep up with his pace, as he passes a doorway to the left.  It is a solid wooden doorway, dark in color.  There is no other markings to tell what lies behind it as you each pass it.

The corridor takes a sharp left turn about forty feet down, as you spy another long hallway.  It passes a pair of doors on the right, each resembling the first one you passed earlier.  You walk another forty feet or so before turning to the left yet again.  This hallway bears no doors on either side, as your peer down the long corridor.

The gnome continues on, still not looking back.

At the end of this forty foot hallway, you take another left.  You spy two doors on the left hand side of the hallway, identical to the ones before, yet on the opposite side.

[sblock=Olek]Your dwarven stonecunning tells you that you should have ended up right where you started, if the distances were right.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 27, 2011)

Ararion's eyebrow rises as his curiosity is piqued, but he remains silent as instructed.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lune was curious as to where they were going.  The headmasters?  Quarters?  A testing room?  His excitement showed on his face as they continued down the hall.


----------



## ahayford (Aug 27, 2011)

Daelyn had been in larger academies before, the place seemed somewhat provincial in fact. Daelyn hoped he hadn't made a mistake in coming here as he took in his surroundings.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 27, 2011)

Leilani's smile slowly melted away as the troupe marched along seemingly endless and identical hallways.  She tried to judge everyone else's mood by studying their faces.  She thought there surely must be someone growing as impatient as she.


----------



## Axel (Aug 29, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek was conflicted.  He desired to make a good first impression on this representative of the Academy by following instructions.  This was warring with his race's tendency to make as productive use of time as possible, aided and abetted by a deep seated need to show the smarmy elf a thing or two.  

As they turned left for the third time he reached a decision.  "Good sir, I must speak.  Are you wasting my time by leading me along four sides of a square?  For by Moradin's beard I swear we are back where we started!"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 29, 2011)

The gnome stops as soon as the first word is uttered from Olek's mouth.  He turns, shakes his head, and says,  Fours sides to a square?  Wasting your time?  You have caused us all to stop, thereby wasting time from each of us.  If we were back at the beginning, then the door would be right behind you.  But it is not. 

The gnome smiles, adding,  I asked two things of each of you.  The first was not to talk.  The second was to follow me.  While you all did superbly with the second, the first was too hard to follow. 

He waves his hand behind him, with a flourish.  The hallway disappears and turns back into the main entrance, with the hallway ending ahead to go left and right.  Behind you, the light from the outside pours back in, as you indeed find yourself back at the beginning to the entrance of the Academy.

 These are your first two lessons.  First, follow your teachers' orders.  Second, do not have blind faith in those that you do not know or trust. Learn when to question what is asked of you.  Know that if one of you fails in a task, you all fail.  Many students do not make it to their graduation.  This is a harsh and tough decision.  One that some do not take lightly.  

From now on, should a master ask you to do something, then follow their orders to the letter.  This is the only time that you will be allowed not to do so.  They are bound to protect you as well as teach you.  They will not lead you astray.  Beyond these walls, you may question what others ask of you.  Stray from their orders, and you will be punished.  Continue to do so, and you will be expelled.

Some students do not make it to their graduation because they instead make it to their grave.  Know that you will be in real danger whenever you leave these walls.  What we offer here is an understanding of your prowess with weaponry, your thirst for magical knowledge, your sense of understanding in the ways of music, art, diplomacy, nature, mechanics, and most anything else you can think of.  We teach that with this knowledge comes the responsibility to use it wisely.  If you deviate from that tenant, then you are banished and marked as such.  We will not tolerate selfish acts, lying, stealing, cheating or any other evil acts. 

The gnome stands tall, the symbol not glowing on his forehead.  It glows with a reddish hue, as he bows.   My name is Ferro.  If you agree to the terms that I put forth to you, then follow me and become the Academy's new students.  If not, then you can leave now.  The graduation of this years students has completed and it would seem that your timing is opportune.  Their roster slots are now yours, if you will have them.  Do you agree?


----------



## Axel (Aug 29, 2011)

*Olek*

As soon as the gnome spoke to the group Olek knew he had let pride get the better of him.  Bowing to Ferro, he offered an apology.  "Master Ferro, I apologise for speaking out of turn.  I will not do so again while I remain within these walls, for I am most honoured you still extend an invitation.  I most gratefully accept your offer and its terms."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 29, 2011)

Ararion blinks a few times, then frowns. "So, wait... You are telling us to question orders and not trust people we don't know, then say to act without thought or question when an instructor tells us to do something. Would you please clarify just what you meant with those frightfully roundabout statements?" Ararion's tone and expression hint at a touch of confusion but also curiosity.


----------



## ahayford (Aug 29, 2011)

Daelyn thinks to himself for a moment. If there was any other way to find the knowledge he sought, he doubted he'd agree to the gnomes somewhat circular rules. For now, it was the best option. 


I agree to your terms gnome. Now, is there some words that must be said? Some ceremony or what have you. If you please I'd like to get that over with so that I can begin my studies.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 29, 2011)

Leilani bristled when she heard the Academy rules, few though they were.  She spent her entire life under the yoke of two masters; she did not relish the idea of becoming a slave to another.

"With some trepidation, I accept your offer," she said carefully to the gnome, "But I do ask this... what sort of freedoms will be allowed to us while attending the Academy?  Are we expected to practice all day, study all night, and sleep when we can?  Or will there also be time allotted for some form of social activity, camaraderie, perhaps the availability a student tavern on the grounds...?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 29, 2011)

Lune nods his head and says "Such a lesson is well learned here, Ferro.  I accept your terms, and look forward to more lessons with the teachers of this Academy."


----------



## Sphyh (Aug 30, 2011)

Silvas' eyebrows raise sharply at the stark contrast in the words the gnome gave. Before he could begin to articulate his thoughts master Ararion had already got his question out and worded as good as if not better than he could do himself. He steps to the side to get a clear line of sight on the gnome and awaits to here the response given.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 30, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda listened carefully to the Gnome's words. One of the others questioned the Gnome's logic of following orders without question from the teachers and questioning those that one does not know. It did seem like a contradiction to her. However, since she was here to learn more about herself, her abilities, and how she, of all people, was gifted with them. The Gnome mentioned danger and possible death. Death could happen to anyone at anytime. People get attacked by wild animals, bandits, and die of all sorts of things all the time. No, death was not something she was afraid of. Certainly she wished to live for a very long time but if it was Pelor's wish that she not do so, then she would accept that.

"Death happens to all creatures at some point in their lives. The possibility of death does not frighten me away. I traveled here for many reasons and I will not allow your attempt to intimidate and frighten us scare me away. I, Miranda of Riverbend, accept your conditions and look forward to learning many things."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2011)

The gnome nods to the five that accepted the terms.  He then looks to Ararion and Silvas as he speaks.   The rules are simple.  You will meet the instructors.  They will then be known to you.  Their requests must be obeyed while within these walls.  Outside of these walls, question that which you do not understand.  Question those that you do not know that ask things of you that you are uncomfortable with.  The teachers are honor bound to only ask that which does not go against the Academy's beliefs.  Honor, kindness, guidance, and humility are among them.  Those are things that you will learn, if you allow us to teach you.  I ask once more, do you accept Ararion and Silvas?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 30, 2011)

Ararion nods. "Yes, with that little business cleared up, I don't see why not. I accept the conditions specified beforehand."


----------



## Sphyh (Aug 30, 2011)

Silvas listens very carefully to the gnomes words and nods at the conclusion. He is not entirely happy with them but they could be much worse. 

_It is either this, solitude or home. Home is not an option and these companions are very interesting so far._

"I accept your terms."


And with that he returns to the rear of group.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah!  Now that we have taken care of that little business, let's go meet Maximo! 

He beckons you to follow him, as he walks down the right hand path this time.  As you walk, you can see that the hallway opens up to the left and sunshine can be seen. 

 As for the enrollment, there is something more to be done.  Maximo will have to assist with the induction.  There are daily training exercises that all students must attend, based on their specialty.  There are also sparring sessions to hone those skills as well with rules that will be announces once you take part in your first spar.  The library is also available, which houses many scriptures, arcane writings, divine revelations and general topics on most anything you can think of.  You will each be given a room to share with another student, as we have limited space for the quarters on the second floor. 

You turn towards the sunlit entrance and find yourself in an open courtyard of sorts.  There is a large shale square with a ring of symbols decorating it's surface.  Along the south wall, there are weapon racks and practice dummies.  The right wall fades away to reveal stairs leading up to a second level of the Academy overlooking the courtyard.  A wall to the left of it reveals an archway leading to a mirrored setup of the sqaure and the stairs.  There is also an open doorway on the right wall that you pass as you head straight towards the back wall.

 The grounds, as you see, are open for use when training sessions are not in place.  Usually, there are students and teachers alike all over the place, but today, they have the day off.  Maximo is not as busy as he usually is, so this should not take too long. 

He leads you to the northern wall and through a doorway.  Inside, you see ornately decorated walls with various relics unfamiliar to you.  The doorway on the right wall is where Ferro takes you.  Inside, a figure sits at a desk, looking over a pile of documents spread out before him.  Looking up, he smiles at Ferro, and raises his eyebrows when the rest of you file in.  He turns to Ferro, with an unspoken question.

 These travelers have decided to become students of the Academy.  They have agreed to the terms and now seek your approval.  Their introductions are quite unique, if I say so myself. 

Maximo looks to each of you, a warm smile on his face.  He stands, putting down a white quill pen and beckons Ferro to close the door.  He is a tall man wearing newly polished half-plate armor.  A crimson cloak is held in place by a golden brooch in the shape of a tower shield.  His hair is greying, but his moustache has somehow kept its youthful color of a dark brown hue.



 I am sure that Ferro here has briefed you on the requirements for attending here, and I am quite please to see that you have accepted them.  There is just one last thing to complete the induction.  I hope none of you have reservations on what is about to be asked of you. 

He proceeds to pull a small locked chest from a shelf behind his desk.  A chain is pulled from beneath his armor which then shows a key.  He opens the small chest and removes a few items.  The first is an inkwell, with a rainbow colored liquid inside.  The second item is a rainbow colored feather.  He removes the stopper from the inkwell and holds the feather in his hand.  

 The students here are granted a boon to assist them in learning while attending the Academy.  To do so, a drop of ink is places upon their skin.  The ink is magical, allowing it to sense just what each students' strengths and weaknesses are.  It will then take a random form, small and easily concealable.  While you are here, and should you show progress, this tattoo will strengthen you as well.  You may choose where to place the drop, but most students place it somewhere like their wrist or forearm.  It causes no discomfort and will not harm you.  If that is agreeable, then please, step forward and this will complete the induction. 

Maximo stands there, waiting for the first prospective student to step forward.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 2, 2011)

With a proud step forward, Lune says "I will have it placed on my hand, as a reminder to use what I have learned here to defend those against injustice."  It was not common thing, a left handed swordsman.  Lune took this as a sign, and practiced everyday with his sword and shield, mirroring those whom he sparred with in an attempt to better himself.


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 2, 2011)

Silvas looks in admiration of the man Maximo. A man of such prestige and yet humility. Above all this there was such a warm demeanor about him as well. For some reason the elf feels like this is a trustworthy man and yet he has just met him. 

_Magically imbued ink? I wonder what shape mine will take?_

Silvas steps forward and extends his right arm with his palm facing up and points to the spot that parallels the scar he has on his left forearm a few inches below the elbow. 

"Master Maximo, it is an honor to study at the prestigious school." 

Silvas tightens the muscles in his arm expected at least a slight pain, pressure or something to occur when the ink touches his body.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 2, 2011)

As Lune stepped back, Daelyn stared a little too longingly at the pot of ink. He could sense the magic power held within. Daelyn snapped out of his day dream, remembering it was promises of power that had gotten him in this mess in the first place. He did not believe this magic to be dark at all, since it seemed to draw upon the will of the bearer. He would have to do more research when he had a spare moment, for now, he would accept the brand and the power it would bring him. It certainly couldn't hurt...


Thank you for your gift Maximo. If you please, I would like the mark on my right forearm. I will endeavor to make good use of it.


----------



## Axel (Sep 2, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek was greatly reassured by Maximo's appearance, and his physical presence.  _That is a noble man, and one I can learn a great deal from.  Strange that he does not show the scars of his battle with the dragon..._

Stepping forward, Olek bows as low as his physical stature permits.  "Master Maximo, you honour me and my clan with your words and actions.  I will gladly wear your mark on my arm.  This will give it the place and honour such a mark is due."  He then unbuckles the left side of his scale mail, exposing his left shoulder to the magical ink.

Olek steps back into the group, but does not re-fasten his armour immediately.  Rather, he watches the ink blotch to see what form it will take.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 2, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda stares at the ink with curiosity. She had seen magical ink before at her mentor's residence. It was nothing like this though. The ink she had used previously was intended for secretive writing. The ink would turn invisible within seconds after it touched the parchment or paper. This was something completely different and quite interesting. She would have to learn more about its properties and ask her former teacher about it.

After some of the others had stepped forward to receive their markings, Miranda walked up to the desk herself. This Maximo person seemed honest enough and he had no reason to cause harm to the students at this time. Sometimes she wished she had learned how to tell a person's intentions from their body language like her father could. Oh well, this is not the time to think about such things.

Pulling down the left corner of her tunic slightly to bare her shoulder, she addressed Maximo.

Mr. Maximo, I would like my marking to be here close to my heart. My mentor used to tell me that my power flowed from my heart and as long as my heart was true and good, my abilities would grow. It is an honor to become a student here and I swear to Pelor that I will not let you or this institution down."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 2, 2011)

Ararion calmly steps forward and holds the front edge of his dark hair back from his forehead. He says nothing before or after the ink in placed, just steps back and withdraws a small steel mirror from his pack to see what shape the tattoo takes.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 3, 2011)

jackslate45 said:
			
		

> With a proud step forward, Lune says "I will have it placed on my hand, as a reminder to use what I have learned here to defend those against injustice."



 Then may this guide your hand against injustice.  
He says, as the ink drop is placed on Lune's hand.  You all watch as the ink does not let gravity take its course and it stays in place, even when Lune moves his hand.  The ink then begins swirling through colors as if a living rainbow was inside of it before it brightens to the yellow of the sun.  The ink then stretches across his skin, a bolt of lightning now can be seen. The ink then creates another image within the bolt, that of a scene of battle.  Maximo raises an eyebrow.  The ink continues to draw and depict the symbol in great detail until it is finished with showing the bolt with a battle inside of it.






			
				Sphyh said:
			
		

> Silvas steps forward and extends his right arm with his palm facing up  and points to the spot that parallels the scar he has on his left  forearm a few inches below the elbow.
> 
> "Master Maximo, it is an honor to study at the prestigious school."



 The honor is ours, for your deeds are payment enough. 
He places the feather back into the inkwell and then releases the single drop onto Silvas' right forearm.  The ink swirls in colors and settles on a the outline of a bow made of bones from a horned animal.  Two spikes protrude from the grip and both ends of the bow are spiked as well.   It would be a fine bow to see in real life as the image sharpens to show the craftsmanship and engraving it would take to create such a beauty.






			
				ahayford said:
			
		

> Thank you for your gift Maximo. If you please, I  would like the mark on my right forearm. I will endeavor to make good  use of it.



 It truly is a gift, and one that should be taken care of. 
Again, Maximo renews the ink on the feather and places the drop where asked.  The pattern continues and darkens to a brownish tinge, depicting an aged tome. Two iron bands bind the tome, along with a lock.  The cover is splotched and worn but looks like leather or hide.  There is no text on the tome to reveal its secrets within.






			
				Axel said:
			
		

> "Master Maximo, you  honor me and my clan with your words and actions.  I will gladly wear  your mark on my arm.  This will give it the place and honor such a mark  is due."



 Well spoken!  And may your clan bestow its honor to our school, if we are found worthy. 
He finishes placing the ink and watches the colors swirl.  They seem to come to life, as an emblazoning fire depicts a forge.  The burning coals and flames seem familiar to Olek, as the tattoo finished its creation.






			
				Graybeard said:
			
		

> Mr. Maximo, I would like my marking to be here  close to my heart. My mentor used to tell me that my power flowed from  my heart and as long as my heart was true and good, my abilities would  grow. It is an honor to become a student here and I swear to Pelor that I  will not let you or this institution down."



 Then let your heart guide you in what is to come.  Have faith in what you can accomplish, and in friendship. 
The ink expands and then contracts with a metallic silver color.  The image  spreads wings and sprouts a tail.  The figure is unmistakeable, as the  silver dragon opens its mouth just before the image stops moving.






			
				Dragonwriter said:
			
		

> Ararion calmly steps forward and holds the front edge of his dark hair back from his forehead.



 A bold statement, having the marking in your forehead.  Only one other has been as bold, and he stands there waiting. 
Ferro bows slightly to Ararion, the symbol on his forehead flaring briefly.  Maximo drops the ink onto Ararions skin and watches the colors and movement with interest.  Again, the flames come forth, but begin swirling until they remain in place.  The shape they form is that of a fiery eye, staring at everything and nothing.




 And that leaves one more. 
Maximo beckons Leilani forward, as he lays the last drop on her skin.  The ink is placed where Leilani requests, as it immediately turns to a  pinkish metallic hue.  The shape evens out to that of a mask with a  peculiar design.  The eyes are empty and it would only cover the nose  and eyes if it were only real.




Maximo steps back and places the contents back into the chest.  He locks the chest and puts it away before turning back to you all.   Any questions?


----------



## Axel (Sep 3, 2011)

*Olek*

"I have many, Master Maximo.  All are mundane however and concern things that are beneath you.  The most worthy of them may perhaps be summarised as what would you have me do now?"


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm gearing up to move for school this weekend.  My posting will be mostly non-existent until at least Monday.  

Incidentally, Leilani will have her tattoo on the base of her lower back... the 'tramp stamp' location.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 3, 2011)

Miranda stares at her tattoo. It was a thing of beauty. 

_How odd that it took the shape of the namesake of my family's business. Could it be more than a coincidence? Could it somehow be connected to me and my abilities?_ these questions swirled through her head as she continued to look at he new tattoo. 

Taking a brief moment to look at the others, all their tattoos seemed to represent something about themselves. Fires of a forge for the dwarf Olek, the symbol of Heironius for Lune, a bow for Silvas, and more.  

_No, it is no coincidence that my tattoo should take the shape of a great silver dragon. It must be connected to me in ways more than just a family business. This will require further study._

So lost in her own thoughts Miranda was that she nearly didn't hear Maximo ask if there were any questions.

"None that you can answer for me Sir Maximo." she replied, still looking at her tattoo in wonderment.

Returning her attention to Maximo out of respect,

"The questions I have right now are ones I believe can only be answered in time. I thank you for the opportunity to study here. There is much about myself that, until now, I had not realized was unknown to me. I an anxious to begin that discovery."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 4, 2011)

You will meet the trainers today, for they will be the ones you deal with on a daily basis.  You have already met Ferro, who is second in command here.  While I am gone, he is in charge.  He also is the head arcane master here at the Academy.

Then there is Baylen.  He's a large guy with the ritual tattoos all over, due to his heritage.  Giant blood courses through his veins.  You will know him when you see him.  He is the head melee combat master.

For ranged combat, you will be instructed by Eralni.  She's a bit blunt, but knows what she's doing.  I must warn you, we accept all manners of students.  Racial tensions will be put to the test at times, but know this; there will be no tolerance for acts of cruelty.  Eralni is drow, and though her kin are known as evil and malicious, she has proven not to follow in their ways.  She has earned my trust, and I hope that you will treat them both with the respect they have earned.

They are the head trainers.  There are others, and once they return, you will be introduced to them. 

As Maximo finishes, the door is knocked upon and opened from outside.  You spy a female drow enter, yet the sunlight behind her has gone away.  It was sunny outside, yet something is blocking out the brightness.  You see the darkness move, as a towering figure leans underneath the doorway to enter behind the drow.  

He stands easily eight feet tall with stoney grey eyes focused on you all.  His head is decorated with various dark lines on his stonelike flesh.  He wears stitched hide armor with fur lined padding underneath.  His arms are also covered in the same runic lines as his head.  He does not carry any weapon, or seem to have need of one with his sheer size.  His face is devoid of emotion.

The drow wears a dark green cloak with en etched design along the whole edge.  Her glowing amber eyes are devoid of any hint at feelings, as she simply glances at the group, and then turns her attention to Maximo.   Her black hair hangs loosely beneath the hooded cloak and her pale blue skin seems unblemished.  Slung on her back is a dark colored bow, with blue runes on both ends. 

These must be Eralni and Baylen, the head trainers.









 You have need of us, Maximo?  the drow asks, waiting for Maximo's reply.

Maximo answers,  Yes, these are the new students.  Olek, Miranda, Ararion, Leilani, Lune, Silvas and Daelyn.  They have each pledged their agreement to the Academy's terms.  I know that we have just finished the ceremonies, and today is supposed to be a day off, but perhaps we can see just how the new students work together as a team.  I am sure that you would be interested in seeing just what their strengths and weaknesses are, am I right? 

Ferro's eyes light up, as he quickly speaks up.   A test then!  Their first one!  I can take care of this, and we can all see just how they do with their first task.  Old man Ghentir sent a messenger this morning.  I was heading here to speak to you about it when I spotted them in the entryway.  Seems he has some trouble over on his farm just outside of town to the south.  Something ate a sheep and then ran off with another one.  I figured we would have to take care of it, since the students are not in session today, but I guess Lady Luck has shown these seven to our doors. 

Maximo nods, turning to the group.   One of the responsibilities of being a student here is to assist in manners that require our personal attention.  People come from all over pleading for aid in one way or another.  There are plenty of requests, and this can be a constant thing, if you feel so inclined.  Right now, it would seem that Ferro is right, in that Lady Luck has shown you to our doors when there was need of you.  

All jobs taken by students grant them both the chance to use what they learn as well as earn funds for their own use.  We only ask that you act according to our beliefs.  Fairness, honesty, protection and justice are a few of these beliefs.  Will you accept this request?  To find out what is killing old man Ghentir's livestock and deal with it?  It will give us a chance to see how you work together as well as each of your abilities.  Otherwise, there is not much else to do today, for the students have the day off, as well as the other trainers.  Your studies will begin tomorrow, at sunrise either way. 









*OOC:*


No worries Herobizkit, I will just have Miranda Leilani go along with the group if you can't post and NPC her if needed.





​


----------



## ahayford (Sep 4, 2011)

Daegan bows to each of his new teachers in turn. Then looks to his fellow students. 


I've been looking itching to see the famed libraries of this place....but I must admit. My journey here has drained what meager funds I had. If I'm to eat tomorrow I could use a little extra coin. Besides, maybe a grateful old man Ghentir might have some choice meats to share. Its been a while since I had a nice steak. The books will still be here when I get back. I will aid in the investigation with any of the other students that wish to go.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 4, 2011)

Miranda

"It is the duty of any good person to help those in need. This farmer's problem may just be a wolf or similar wild animal or, as my mentor would caution, it may be something more dangerous. It is our duty to investigate this menace and deal with it to the best of our combined abilities. I will volunteer for this task."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 4, 2011)

Ararion quickly puts the mirror away. At the mention of drow, his lip curls back slightly in distaste, but he says nothing. And his face is impassive when the dark elf in question enters. He gives a short, perfunctory bow to the teachers before turning back to Maximo. The lanky elf's face begins to form a smile. "I didn't come here to be shy and retiring, Master Maximo. And as for this task, I'll go. Something to do, at least, and I haven't come all this way for nothing."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 4, 2011)

Lune stared at his tattoo while the others received their own.  He smiled as he looked upon it, as he could see the imiagry in it.  Heironeous' symbol is normally that of a lightning bolt, clutching it his right hand.  However, in some of the older text books at the convent, it can be seen as simply a bolt of lightning, shining down and striking evil where ever it may be.  

The fact that a battle is ongoing in the bolt means that he was right to come here.  Lune was always a skilled fighter, and Master Thomas had suggested to come here to learn how to blend the power of his faith, and the skilled teachers they house.  

Speaking of the skilled teachers, after everyone had received their tattoos did they arrive.  Lune felt some tension between Ararion and Eralni, but was relieved that nothing seemed to come of it.  He bowed low towards the pair of them and says "I look forward to learning what I can from you."

Turning back towards Maximo, Lune continues "I will aid where ever I am called too.  However, I did not hear a mention of a divine master.  I was curious if I can know his name as well?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 4, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> "I look forward to learning what I can from you."
> 
> Turning back towards Maximo, Lune continues "I will aid where ever I am called too.  However, I did not hear a mention of a divine master.  I was curious if I can know his name as well?"




 I only introduced you to those that are here.  Father Octavious will return tomorrow, for he had made use of being off today to tend to some personal matters.  I think you will get along with him easily, if that tattoo tells me what I think it does.


----------



## Axel (Sep 4, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek grunted with narrowed eyes as the weapons master entered the room.  _Doesn't look like he even knows which end of an axe is the business end...  I won't be surprised if he can't teach me anything.  _His error in speaking out of turn still in the front of his mind, Olek was probably more diplomatic than he might otherwise be.

"Master Baylen, you do not look as though any weapon would serve as well as your fist.  What do you know of the correct axe technique for fighting trolls?  How do others shorter than yourself get close enough to cleave their flesh without getting their skulls turned inside out?"

The drow was, well, a drow.  Were they to have met yesterday, Olek would have fought her to the death.  And probably lost too, by the looks of her.  Today, well, today was a strange day.  To be told that a drow was not evil was only the latest in a string of bizarre happenings.  Olek would form his own opinion in time.  Maximo's would suffice for now.
_
__This test does not sound a coincidence.  I wonder if anything that happens here is truly a coincidence...  _"Master Maximo, I will be pleased to hunt down this slayer of sheep and terror of the lands.  To be successful we must know more information.  Where is Ghentir?  When was his sheep taken?  Were any remains found?  No doubt others that agree to your test will have more questions."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 4, 2011)

Axel said:


> "Master Baylen, you do not look as though any weapon would serve as well as your fist.  What do you know of the correct axe technique for fighting trolls?  How do others shorter than yourself get close enough to cleave their flesh without getting their skulls turned inside out?"




Turning his cold stone eyes to Olek, Baylen speaks with a simple statement.   Weapons are what you make of them.  Be it a fist, an axe, or your mind.  You have much to learn, as trolls can be brought down with any of those options.  That is what you will learn.  How well you learn it is up to you... 
_
_


Axel said:


> "Master Maximo, I will be pleased to hunt down this slayer of sheep and terror of the lands.  To be successful we must know more information.  Where is Ghentir?  When was his sheep taken?  Were any remains found?  No doubt others that agree to your test will have more questions."




Ferro answers instead,  Ghentir is just south of Springside, about a two hour journey.  His farm is situated just north of the forest and west of the mountains.  From what the messenger said, it happened sometime during last night.  Ghentir can answer any more questions that you may have, as that is all the information that was given to me.  Ghentir is a loyal supporter of the Academy, and one we would like to keep.


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 5, 2011)

Silvas admires the bow tattoo as it takes form on his right forearm. _One day I will own a bow like this._ He thinks to himself. 

As the door enters his focus snaps back to the present. He sees a drow in person for the first time in his life. For some reason he was mad at the prospect of having to study under a drow. He bows slightly as they both enter nonetheless.  

_A drow teacher? Here? Outrageous... but wait I have never even met a drow? Why did I feel this resentment? I dont even know her._ An inward struggle is apparent on his face for a short while as he begins to wrestle with these prejudices ingrained in his head by his family life who now rejects him. As soon as a job was mentioned he leaves his train thought and begins to focus on the issue at hand. _I can mediate on this later._

"Thank you for the gift Maximo, truly an honor. It is also an honor to be utilized so soon upon arrival. I am interested to see if this is a natural predator just following its own course or if foul play is to blame? If a sheep was indeed "carried off" I want to slay the beast responsible. My bow is at your disposal." 

Silvas does not make eye contact with the drow in an attempt to avoid showing his emotions until he sorts them out for himself.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 5, 2011)

Maximo looks to Leilani, who was the last to choose.  She simply nods her agreement, as he then speaks. Then it is settled.  While here, you will be afforded food, shelter and training.  You may leave what you wish here and I will have it taken to your rooms upstairs.  Take what you need on the journey.  And one last thing,  he says, as Ferro then hands out a brooch to each of you.

 These are to be worn while on official business regarding the Academy.  They are my family crest, of which you may now wear.  I am honored that you have sought out the Academy.  Each of us will do our best to prepare you for the world to come, to teach that which we know, and to endeavor to do right. 





​ 
 Ferro will take you to the South Gate, where you will then follow the creek out of town until you spy the forest to the south.  Then head west and you will soon find the farmlands.  Ghentir's will be the first one you come to. 

Ferro awaits you each to leave what you do not care to take and beckons you to follow him.  He leads you back out of the Academy and then follows the road through town to the South Gate.  The gates are open now, and a trio of guards can be seen.  They recognize Ferro and simply watch you all pass.  As Ferro leads you through the gates, he adds,  I bid you good fortune in this endeavor.  Learn from each other and keep each other safe. 

Turning around, he walks back through the gate and heads down the road back through town.  You turn back to each other, then to the south.  So this is it.  You are now inducted into the Stonefist Academy, you have an interesting tattoo that would be hard pressed to explain to your friends and family, and you now wear the emblem of the Stonefist Academy which is also Maximo's family crest.









*OOC:*


Marching order, any special acts, etc.  This will be a two hour journey to the farm, so you can role play the journey to get to know each other.  Once that is done, I will have you arrive at the farm.  I see Miranda has a hawk, which has yet to be introduced.  Daelyn does not seem to have a familiar, is that correct?


----------



## Axel (Sep 5, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek nodded when the giant Master Baylem spoke, as though he understood.  Right now though, he didn't.  _While he may be right in theory, there are degrees of usefulness for weapons.  A bow is valuable in the open and a liability in the tunnels.  Meanwhile surely weapons made of sturdy Dwarven steel are more reliable than the decorative weapons of the Gnomes?_

Taking the proffered pin, Olek bows and places it at the neck of his cloak.  "My thanks again for the further gift, Master Maximo.  I will wear it with pride."  Buckling his armour's sleeve up, Olek resolved to consider the tattoo and its meanings later at his leisure.  Public examination of something so private would not be decent.

"I am ready to depart.  I brought nothing with me that is not useful, and forgot nothing I might need."

Later, as the group readied to leave Ferro's company, Olek simply grunted and strode off along the creek, without looking back of checking to see if the others were ready.  _We will be safe until we are out of town.  Nobody would dare approach so closely with evil intent..._









*OOC:*


No opinion on marching order as far as character involvement goes.  My left-side leaning brain tells me that Olek should go in the front two.  Not only is he primarily melee but he is the slowest of the group with 20' movement.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2011)

With a nod to Ferro, Lune take the pin and tries to find a spot to pin it up.  However, his shirt is already covered by chain mail, leaving no room to wear on his shirt.  He noticed Olek putting it on his clock, and figured that was also a good idea.  Removing his much warn out fastener, Lune re pins it up with the mark of Master Maximo.

Once outside, he does an equipment re-rack.  He had most of his things in the backpack, and decided it would be safer to have his weapons at the ready.  He puts his sword on his right side, his mace and crossbow tied on his backpack within arms reach, and his shield slung on his arm.  Finally, as the rest of the group finished their preparations, he asks them "As we have a multitude of abilities here, I feel that Olek and myself will most definitely be upfront.  Unless you prefer I guard our rear?"


[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10/10 AC: 17/ T: 11/ FF: 16
Fort: +4/ Reflex: +1/ Will: +5'
Longsword: +4 / 1d8 + 3
* denotes Domain Spell
Level 0:Cure Minor Woundsx2, Create Water
Level 1rotection from Evil, Vigor, Magic Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 6, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda fastens the pin to her tunic. 

"I have very little in the way of possessions. What I own is easily carried. I thank you for the offer to leave some of it here."


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 6, 2011)

Leilani

Leliani rolled her brooch between her thumb and index finger, admiring the craftsmanship.  She gingerly fastened her new brooch to her cloak, then put her hands on her hips and gave a self-important smile.

To Sylvas, she whispered, "I have never seen a dark-skinned elf before.  Her beauty is most captivating!"

Leilani shifted her position to stand next to Olek.  Without a second thought, she put her arm around his shoulder and said, "I am certain our Olek could protect us from most anything."

"As for myself, I am not well-versed in the combat arts, though I have spent many a day chasing away predators from the family ranch.  I am quite handy with a whip, as well as this here crossbow."  She patted the device, which hung at the hip on her belt.  "If needs be, I may be able to fence with this lovely rapier... I hope that real combat is little different than that as seen on the stage, except for the life-threatening aspect of it, of course."


----------



## Axel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek looked up at Leilani as she put her arm around him with a quizical squint on his face.  "Well lass, I'll do my best to keep you safe.  I only have two arms and two legs though.  Can't say I rightly know how to describe a real fight.  Lots of blood, lots of pain and shouting.  Noisy places, battles are.  Nothing much between you and a death blow except your thinking speed and faith in your god.  Stage fights don't really come close...a real fight brings out the animal in both sides, not a witty riposte to a pointless verbal thrust.  Save your breath for breathing is my second best advice.  Stay out of a fight unless you have to is my best."  

Glancing at Leilani's flimsy weapon he rolls his eyes.  "If you really want to get mixed up in a proper battle, you need a proper sturdy weapon, not that...toothpick.  That thing looks like it would break if you dropped it.  If there's a forge around here I'll teach you how to make a better one when we get back."


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 6, 2011)

*Silvas*

Silvas bows slightly and receives the brooch in both hands and looks around to see what the others do with it and follows suit and attaches it to his cloak. 

"I will wear this with honor. As for my gear I will carry it with me. Thank you for your consideration."

He is somewhat startled as the young woman spoke to him one on one even if it was for a brief moment. "This is my first time to lay eyes on one myself." He responds in a low whisper intentionally ignores the remarks on her beauty. 

He listens to Olek's scoff of the young lasses weapon. "Not everyone relies on brut strength on the battlefield Olek. Finesse and grace make a deadly pair. But seeing as you have some experience fighting, particularly in groups, I would most welcome your advice and leadership. Hopefully we can add the title "Savior of sheep" to your introduction."   Silvas smiles to let him know he is just jesting and raises his brow inquisitively waiting for the response. _Now lets see if his humility shines through on the leadership comment as opposed to focusing on the joke..._

[sblock=ooc] I will follow the parties lead on marching order. Bow in hand with the longsword on my hip. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 6, 2011)

Ararion also attaches the pin to his cloak and has no need of leaving anything at the school. "Toothpick? How unsurprisingly savage, coming from a dwarf. Trust any of your kind not to recognize the elegance and agility of a rapier. No, you'd rather wave your arms about in crazed axe swings, when a single thrust of one of these weapons could end the battle entirely."

The pale-skinned elf chuckles at the 'savior of sheep' comment.

[sblock=OOC]
My own suggestion for marching order: Olek, Silvas, Miranda, Leilani, Ararion, Lune. 

Olek easily guards the front; Silvas has good Spot/Listen and a bow; Miranda and Leilani are fairly insulated the center and should not be involved in a fight; Lune and myself have decent Spot/Listen (ranks for me, Wis for him) and provide rear-guard. 
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Sep 6, 2011)

Daelyn shifts his pack a bit and removes his ash quarterstaff to use as a walking stick, but leaves his crossbow in a leather holster on the back of his pack.


I've done more walking these past few months than I have my entire lifetime. I'm going to have to buy some better shoes. I think my old city shoes have been tested, and found wanting. Hopefully the journey will be a pleasant one. 

Daelyn addresses the party and masters.

Do we expect to encounter trouble? Are the lands around the academy known for bandits or other troublesome flora and fauna? All this talk of march orders and combat has me a bit concerned. I had thought to have time to study more before I had to do any fighting. I'm not ashamed to admit I've never really had to use my magic in anger before. About the worst I've had to deal with is the childhood pranks of a few classmates. As for marching order, I will defer to my more martial campanions, they seem to be the experts in this sort of thing.


----------



## Axel (Sep 7, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek laughed long and hard at Sylvas' joke.  "Indeed young elf.  If I manage to keep you all safe I believe I will have earned that title fairly.  I may believe the both of you if I see grace, finesse and elegance triumph.  In my experience brute strength is far more effective."

"Since you are asking my opinion on the order of battle, should it be required, I must be on the front line where I can see what is happening over your lanky frames.  I would like this stout human swordsman on my left, since he seems to be a south-paw and I do not desire a haircut from his swings.  Archers can bring up the rear, with ladies and wizards in the middle.  I trust we will not need to fight anything so capable and organised that a proper order of battle will be required.  Are we finished talking and ready to do some walking now?"


----------



## ahayford (Sep 7, 2011)

Daelyn grins.


Sure, I'll stay in the middle with the ladies. I wouldn't want to get any blood on clothes. I am ready if you are Olek.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 7, 2011)

Miranda

"If we are all set, then we should get moving. I am satisfied with being a backup to our two strong men." she says with a slight grin.


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 7, 2011)

Silvas breathes a slight sigh of relief that the dwarf has a sense of humor. He sees the logic in Olek's opinion on the marching order and moves to the rear where he prefers to be anyways. He silently awaits the departure. 

[sblock=ooc]
Silvas takes his position with his bow in hand. He is keeping a watchful eye and ear out as we march. Occasionally checking the rear.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10/10
INI: +4
AC: 18   T: 14    FF: 14
FORT: +4 
REF: +6
WILL: +1

Longbow (range): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT x3, / 100ft
Longsword (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2

SPOT: +7   LISTEN: +6   SURVIVAL: +6
KNOWLEDGE NATURE: +5     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 7, 2011)

As the group prepares, Ferro hears the concerns of Daelyn.   The lands around here are usually calm, as the Academy brings a sense of security.  There should not be any bandits or such around these lands. 

Turning south, you spy the winding creek that exits Springside and moves along at a leisurely pace.  To your left, you walk in the shadow of the mountains.  Somewhere up there, on one of the numerous peaks, Maximo made his name renown.  From the tales you gathered on your journey, the dragon was a black dragon.  Maximo, along with a few others, had set out to see if they could deal with the dragon.  Now, he strives to teach those that care to learn on the beliefs of protecting those that can not protect themselves.

You continue down the path of the creek, as it winds its way south.  The lands to the west are fertile grasslands with crops being tended to here and there.  These must be where the town gets its produce from, as you see baskets being filled and taken north to town.

The walk is not arduous, as the sun is gently shinning down through the clouds above.  The season is changing, and the harsh winter will soon be upon the lands.  A cool breeze at your back moves you along, as you eventually stop and stare ahead.

You crest a small hill and find yourself looking at the forest edge in the distance.  It is still some distance away, but the words of Ferro tell you that this is where you will need to turn your back to the mountains and head west.  Deciding that now is a good time to refill the waterskins, you drink up and refill at the creek.

Keeping the forest to your left now and moving parallel to it, you head west, towards where Ghentir's farm should lie.  Another hour or so passes before you start to see signs in the distance of life.  You spy a trailing spiral of smoke ahead, reminding you of recent campfires that you attended on your way to the Academy.  Eventually, you spy a wooden fence and a building in the distance.  

The silence is broken as the barking of dogs reaches you.  You spy a trio of dogs racing towards your group, keeping their distance but continuing to alert their master of your presence.  From behind the building, you spot a figure moving to see what the commotion is.  A shrill whistle is heard, as the dogs cease their barking and turn.  They turn their attention back to you all, as you move towards the building.

A lanky man walks towards you all with thick matted hair, dark skin baked by the sun, and wearing an apron over his clothing.  The dogs move to his side; one sitting while the other two race off to the fenced portion north of the building.  You hear the sound of sheep from the pen, as the dogs take to checking on them.

 "Can I help you?"  the man asks, looking over the group.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 9, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda steps forward and greets the farmer.

"Greeting kind sir. If you are Ghentir, then we are here to help. We were sent by the Academy to investigate what is happening to your sheep."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 9, 2011)

Good, good!  Now, to get to the point.  As you can see, something’s been here and made off with two of my sheep.  One was killed and eaten while the other was taken.  The other sheep are scared to high hell!  Only reason they are staying now is the fact that they don’t want to go away from the safety of the dogs.  Must have been one big damn creature, as it tore through my fence.  You sure you can handle this?  You don’t look to be any older than my son! 

   [FONT=&quot]He starts towards the fence, showing you the damage and points out the carcass of what must have been a sheep. The broken part of the fence is on the south facing section.  Not too far off, there lies the carcass of a sheep, half eaten.  
[/FONT]


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 9, 2011)

Silvas stops at the broken fence and begins to examine the damage. He searches where the breaks occur hoping that the culprit left some clues as to its identity. Maybe a bit of fur or hair was snagged on debris somewhere or possible distinct claw marks of some kind. Likewise he carefully examines the sheep carcass as well. Finally he will search around for tracks.

Without looking up from his examination.
Did you hear or see anything when this occurred Ghentir? Could you walk us through the event as you recall it? Retrace your steps if you will.

[sblock=ooc]
search the fence the carcass. Maybe a knowledge nature / survival check? How do you want to handle these. We provide the prompt to do it and the numbers and you roll? 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10/10
INI: +4
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
FORT: +4 
REF: +6
WILL: +1

Longbow (range): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT x3, / 100ft
Longsword (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2

SPOT: +7 LISTEN: +6 SURVIVAL: +6
KNOWLEDGE NATURE: +5 
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 9, 2011)

*Olek*

Staring at the scene, and at the human farmer, Olek had little to add.  He wasn't a tracker or a detective.  Just a plain old soldier...and there was nothing to fight yet.

"Did you scare it off man?  Or set the dogs onto it?  If an animal is hunting for food it'll eat all of its pretyl before it takes another one.  Maybe we are looking for two or more creatures?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


 DC 14 Survival Check, DC 10 Heal Check, or DC 15 Search Check for more information.  You may roll them yourself.







 Happened in the middle of the night.  I woke up and heard the dogs barking.  By the time I ran out, they were at the fence, barking towards the south.  This was all that was left, and another sheep was missing.  I told the dogs to stay, as whatever could do that could easily kill one of the dogs as well.  They are all I have to help protect my sheep.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 9, 2011)

While listening to the farmer describe his tale of sheep-napping, a medium sized black raven lands on Daelyn's shoulder. 

 Grrrain! Grrrain! it cawed loudly.

Ahhh Cinder, I'd wondered where you'd gone off to. I should have figured you'd return once your stomache started rumbling.

Daelyn absentmindedly feeds the bird a handfull of grain from his pocket while he investigates the scene.

Perhaps investigating the remains of the unfortunate sheep that was eaten might give us a clue as well. Did the culprit leave anything behind?









*OOC:*


0 rank skill check +3 int bonus















*OOC:*


 lol! I'd be lucky if I found my own bootlaces


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 9, 2011)

Ararion listens, though not particularly attentively. The information wasn't very detailed anyway... He joins Silvas at the fence and gives the broken spot a quick examination.

[sblock=OOC]
Using Search on the broken fence area - Take 10 for a 16.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 9, 2011)

A search of the fence area reveals a few strands of dark hair; black almost.  Too long to be from the dogs, so it must be from whatever came through the fence.  The broken boards hint that the creature is possibly large, due to the force it would need to break this section.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 9, 2011)

Long fingers grasp a few strands of the dark hair as Ararion stands back up from his crouch. "Interesting... Hairs, from whatever the attacker was. Apparently big, too, and strong. Stout fence, but the thing broke through anyway. Perhaps just a large beast, trying to pick off easy prey," the lanky elf says aloud, though half to himself.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 9, 2011)

Interesting Ararion...I can't say that animals are really my forte. Perhaps Silvas should take a look at that....Does that look familiar to you?


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 9, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda walks over to examine the broken fence and the hair. Not knowing much about wild animals, she makes a guess.

"Could it be from some kind of unusual bear? Maybe a type native to this area? I have heard of different varieties of animals living in different climates."


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 9, 2011)

Leilani
 
Leilani observed Ararion as he examined the long hair.  She shifted her position to stand nearer to him.

_This is fantastic!  I've never laid eyes on another elf before, save my mother of course, and now I've had the privilege of meeting several in one day!  And the one with dark skin... I felt I should fear her, but instead I feel like... like a woman with a childhood crush!

_Leilani bent close, looking over and around Ararion's shoulder at his discovery.  "I can't say that I've ever seen such a beast near my homestead.  At first, I thought it might have been an Orc's hair... they tend to be strong and simple... but even they can climb a fence.  On that note, wolves and hunting cats can hop fences as well..."

"Whatever it was, maybe there are some kind of tracks about that might hint at the creature's identity?"


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 10, 2011)

Silvas takes his time and walks from the broken fence area to the slaughtered sheep in the path the beast might have taken trying to replay the scenario in his mind. 

Finally he stops and studies the dead sheep intently. 

[sblock=ooc]
take 10 on survival = 16
take 10 on heal = 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 10, 2011)

Silvas studies the sheep, finding claw marks and the large gashes of sharp teeth.  Something large had eaten the sheep, and it was the work of a lone beast.  Moving to the fence, Silvas spies the markings of tracks.  They are of a beast that walks on all fours.  Paw-like prints are found, with sharp claws.  They head south, towards the forest.


----------



## Axel (Sep 10, 2011)

*Olek*

Not having anything else to do while the brains of the group wandered around licking, sniffing and staring at things Olek sidled up to Lune - the only other recognisable warrior in the group.  "I have not had the chance to properly speak to you.  You appear young for a human to be outside the protection of his family, though I may be mistaken as you have no beard to gauge.  Is your father aware of where you are?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 10, 2011)

Lune had been keeping an eye out, knowing that his skills were more for battle than investigating.  However, the combined skill of the group was undoubtably good.  The rest of the group seemed to be handing themselves rather well.  _It seemed that Silvas has found it's trail_

When Olek came up to him, Lune looked questionably at him.  "Of course Father Thomas knows I am here, as he sent me.  However, if you speak of my birth father, that is a different story."  His eyes suddenly look sad, like a child who has lost something very important to him. "I do not remember what he looks like, let alone if he is still alive."

He shakes his head and says "Let us not talk about that.  I assure you, Master Olek, that while I appear young, that I have trained for much of my life. And what of you? I see you have a beard that rivals even Loremaster Thankirk.  However, his is mostly white by now."


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 10, 2011)

Silvas begins to synthesize the data in his mind before standing. He hold himself upright and moves to the shattered fence and walks through the paces of how he sees the event unfold in his mind.

"This much is certain, the beast was a large one and make no mistake master dwarf this was a lone beast. It smashed its way through and slaughtered the sheep and began tearing into it with its sharp claws and teeth. The beast moves on all four and has paw like tracks. After his meal he headed south." Silvas points in the direction. "Now comes the question of the missing second sheep. If a second sheep is missing I would suspect that the beasts meal was interrupted by the barking dogs and it took off to the woods but not before snagging another sheep in its jaws." Silvas gives a pause... "But logically you would think we should be able to see a trail of blood accompanying the footprints... Maybe the second sheep was not taken by the beast but got separated from the heard. Sheep are not the brightest of creatures. Regardless, we know we are dealing with a large, strong, creature with sharp claws and teeth that moves on all four that resides in the forest. I think we need a plan of action. I could attempt to track the beast while we still have light but I would not advice it. Those her ITS woods and we would do wise to let him come to us. I say we should continue to gather as much information as we can before it gets dark and then plan to ambush this beast when it returns for its next meal. But I am open to other suggestions..."  Silvas opens the floor up for other ideas, hypothesis, strategies...


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 10, 2011)

"I know I will have a hard time seeing it once it is dark, but you are also right in chasing after it.  It may also NOT be back.  How certian are you of the trail?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 10, 2011)

Ghentir hears the conversation, shaking his head.  Mumbling, he begins pacing back and forth.   This isn't good.  Not good at all.  Rollen's out there, with two dogs.  He didn't listen, bullheaded kid.  You gotta at least get him out of there, if this is something bigger than he can handle.  I raised the kid as my own, and told him not to go.  Said he would just see if he can find where that thing went.  He's been gone for about half an hour.  You gotta find him at least. 









*OOC:*


 it is about 3 hours after sun up.  Plenty of light for most of the day


----------



## ahayford (Sep 10, 2011)

Daelyn

From the looks of those gash marks, I don't think waiting would be in Rollen's best interest. Perhaps it is best if Silvas leads us to the boy and the beast. If this was a single creature, I think hunting dogs might be greatly outmatched. 


Daelyn looks to the forest.

Not that I'm particularly looking forward to trooping around the forest.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 10, 2011)

Leilani

Leilani took Ghentir's genuine concern as her cue to become "a great hero".

"Fear not, noble farmer!" she announced to Ghentir, adding base to her voice.   She drew her rapier and, holding it high, continued, "By my Father's blade, I swear that we shall neither rest nor tarry until your son has been returned safely home!"  She waved her sword about in cadence to her melodramatic delivery.

"We leave at once!  Come, my classmates, let us charge into the fray!"


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 10, 2011)

Silvas listens carefully to the farmers words and a sense on concern creeps over his face realizing that waiting was no longer an option._ Brave but foolish boy. Cant say I would not have done the same._ Silvas turns his attention to Leilani's theatrical performance. "I love your heart young one but charging into the fray is not advantageous to my ability to track, especially in the forest."

Silvas begins to follow the tracks for a few steps and turns to his companions. 

"We have no time to lose the boys life could be in danger. Master dwarf might I suggest we move single file considering the density of the woods. This will allow me track more efficiently and prevent anyone from destroying the trail accidently. I would like you directly behind me should there be a frontal assault. Followed by mistress Miranda and Leilani and Master Daelyn. Then Masters Ararion and Lune bringing up the rear. We move at my pace and do not get in my line of sight... as a matter a fact it is best if I am not bothered while I track. I need everyone to be my eyes and ears to all else around us while we move. Especially Master Lune and Master Ararion. Many beast attack from the rear. I would suggest traveling prepared for the worst. Weapons at the ready."

Silvas turns his attention to the farmer. "We will do our best to return with your boy. Should he make his way home without us burn a large signal fire with lots of green brush for a thick dark smoke that will travel high to let us know. Hopefully we can see it though the canopy. Is there anything we should know about these woods before we set off?"


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 10, 2011)

Silvas listens carefully to the farmers words and a sense on concern creeps over his face realizing that waiting was no longer an option._ Brave but foolish boy. Cant say I would not have done the same._ Silvas turns his attention to Leilani's theatrical performance. "I love your heart young one but charging into the fray is not advantageous to my ability to track, especially in the forest."

Silvas begins to follow the tracks for a few steps and turns to his companions. 

"We have no time to lose the boys life could be in danger. Master dwarf might I suggest we move single file considering the density of the woods. This will allow me track more efficiently and prevent anyone from destroying the trail accidently. I would like you directly behind me should there be a frontal assault. Followed by mistress Miranda and Leilani and Master Daelyn. Then Masters Ararion and Lune bringing up the rear. We move at my pace and do not get in my line of sight... as a matter a fact it is best if I am not bothered while I track. I need everyone to be my eyes and ears to all else around us while we move. Especially Master Lune and Master Ararion. Many beast attack from the rear. I would suggest traveling prepared for the worst. Weapons at the ready."

Silvas turns his attention to the farmer. "We will do our best to return with your boy. Should he make his way home without us burn a large signal fire with lots of green brush for a thick dark smoke that will travel high to let us know. Hopefully we can see it though the canopy. Is there anything we should know about these woods before we set off?"

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry about the double post... i tried to edit and roll at the same time and it did not like it apparently. So delete post 103 is possible. 

Is my initial take ten on survival good for the first mile of tracking? Can I take ten as we track or should I make the rolls? Just in case I have included one roll - its a 9 if the previous post is deleted. I swear the stupid in house roller is rigged. 

Silvas is traveling with bow in hand.
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat]
HP: 10/10
INI: +4
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
FORT: +4 
REF: +6
WILL: +1

Longbow (range): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT x3, / 100ft
Longsword (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2

SPOT: +7 LISTEN: +6 SURVIVAL: +6
KNOWLEDGE NATURE: +5 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 10, 2011)

"An foolish boy indeed, but no matter.  We shall ensure that no harm comes to him. " Lune says, bowing low. "Master Silvas, can you find the boys trail?"


----------



## Axel (Sep 11, 2011)

*Olek*

Prior to Sylvas' discovery Olek had been about to launch into a sympathetic speech, as well as a lecture on Dwarven beards and their meaning but decided against it for now.  The distraction of discovery and the sudden urgency of their task driving other considerations away.

"Sounds a good a plan as any Sylvas.  Let's hunt some ugly beast, eh?!  Good farmer, how will we know your boy or dog from any other?"

Moving closer to Lune before heading out he said, "We shall discuss beards and families at a more leisurely time, young man.  For now, just keep a calm head on.  If you have not fought a real battle before, the difference between life and death is a second of panic.  Always keep your mind working.  Good luck."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 11, 2011)

Silvas can spot the tracks for a few yards, seeing them head south.  He follows them for a few yards and finds a set of drops of blood.  These must belong to the disappeared sheep.  The tracks can be followed for a while, before Silvas will have to check for the trail again.

 Rollen is about twenty.  Brown hair, green tunic, old sword I had from the old days.  Two dogs are with him, both brown and white speckled.


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 11, 2011)

"I very well could track the boy but I have a feeling if we find the beast we will find the boy seeing as he is tracking it too. We must not delay. I found the beasts trail as well as some blood from the second sheep. We can waste no more time.  With that he motions for the dwarf to fall in place behind him and get the others moving as he starts into woods a few feet in front of the entourage.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 11, 2011)

Daelyn follows the tracker into the woods, trying to stay out of his way.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 11, 2011)

Leilani

Bolstered with (false?) bravado, Leilani fell in beside her fellow archers, crossbow now in hand.

"The intrepid warriors steeled their nerves as they entered the foreboding woods, each shadow a potential threat, every second, precious..." Her voice trailed to a whisper at the very end.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 11, 2011)

Ararion flicks his hand at the hilt of his sheathed rapier, popping it up from the scabbard and drawing it with a flourish. He then falls into his place in the rearguard, eyes and ears attentive for any disturbance.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 11, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda watched with slight amusement the theatrical displays of swordsmanship her fellow students performed.

She steps next to Leilani and whispers to her.

"Show off. Your acting needs a little work.""


----------



## Axel (Sep 12, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek grunted again as the group took off.  _This sounds like a fool's errand...  Chasing an unproven boy chasing an unknown but large and dangerous animal into the woods...little more than children accompanying me...and woods...I hate the woods._

Squinting enough to make his eyes almost into slits, Olek cautiously followed the quiet elf, unhitching his massive axe and carrying it over one shoulder.  "This could end badly, you mark my words," he growled, mostly to himself.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 12, 2011)

Daelyn

No worries sir dwarf. If trouble does find us, I doubt we'll be around long enough to tell us I told you so 

Daelyn whispers into Cinder's ear, the bird still gorging himself on grain and requests that he do a little scouting ahead and from above....but not so far as to lose site of the group.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 12, 2011)

Leilani

Smiling, Leilani whispered back to Miranda.  "I know.  That's why I joined the Academy."

Hearing the dwarf's grumbling, she added, "Isn't Olek a-DOR-able?  All the Dwarven tales my Elven mother told me were true."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 12, 2011)

"It is that very thing we are trying to prevent, Master Olek. Have faith, and I am sure they boy will be alright."  Lune suggests, hoping go calm the dwarfs nerves.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 13, 2011)

It takes about a quarter of an hour to get to the edge of the forest.  You each spread out to check the edge, wondering just where the creature took off to.  It doesn't' take long before Silvas finds a strip of green cloth on a branch.  It matches the description of what Ghentir said Rollen was wearing.  He examines the area and finds the tracks again.  They head in a southeastern direction, and he also finds Rollens' right behind the beasts.  Another pair of tracks is found, as he sees the two dogs tracking with Rollen.

Calling the others to the trail, you head into the forest.  Large trees provide a dark overhead canopy, blocking out the sun above.  The trail turns east after a few minutes, with the trees spaced out enough to walk  with a few paces between each of you.  

After another half hour, Silvas slows, calling for the others to stop as he examines the ground once more for the tracks, as they seem different.









*OOC:*


Search Check please.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 13, 2011)

Daelyn searches for signs of the beast, the boy, or the dogs.



Daelyn empathically asks Cinder to see if he spots anything from the air.








*OOC:*


Raven's have a spot modifier of +7. If spot is innappropriate for this test, please ignore this roll.















*OOC:*


 Crap, ignore the 7D20 obviously....


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 13, 2011)

*Silvas*

Silvas calls the party to stop. He furls his brow at this track... something seems different. Silvas addresses the party over his shoulder while kneeling over the tracks in a forceful whisper. "Quite. Look lively. Something isn't quite right."

[sblock=ooc]
search as requested and went ahead and threw up a survival for more tracking if needed. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 13, 2011)

A little on edge, Lune draws both his sword and shield to the ready.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 13, 2011)

Leilani's cheerful demeanor slowly melted away as she felt the mounting tension in the group.

_Right, time to focus on the task at hand. 

_Leilani wandered about unsure of what she was looking for, but certain she'd know when she found it.


----------



## Axel (Sep 13, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek stood at the edge of the forest, squinting and staring at the woods as though he could see straight through the trees.  "I don't like woods.  You can't see far, like you're underground, but you're also exposed on all sides...:


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 13, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda stopped at Silvas' signal. He told the group that something wasn't right. Exactly what wasn't right, he didn't say but since he was looking at the ground, she had to presume it was either the tracks they had been following, or the ground itself.

She saw the others looking around so she decided to do the same.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 13, 2011)

[sblock=If you beat DC20, then read this.  If not, 'there's nothing to see here']You spot that the tracks seem to scatter all about.  There are markings and even a few spots of blood to be found.  There was a scuffle here, and with the amount of blood found at various locations, more than one opponent suffered injuries.  But there are no bodies.  The tracks are now blood spattered and head to the east again.  You suddenly realize that the forest has died away to an eery silence.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Silvas]Cinder caws from above, relaying that he can not see through the dark canopy of the treetops without flying beneath them and being noticed.[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 13, 2011)

Silvas eyes open wide and then a solemn look quickly shrouds his face with concern. He steps out and slowly examines the ground all around him. He kneels down dips his fingers in a small spot of blood and rubs it between his index finger and thumb trying to discern its origin and to see if it was still warm. He stands and with the bloodied finger visible to the party as he addresses them. 

"We are on the right trail but we need to hurry. There has been a fight here and from the look of it there have been blows dealt to both sides. Lets hope none of this blood belongs to the boy." Silvas bends down and wipes the blood on the ground and then it clicks for him and a chill runs up his spine and his hair seems to stand on end. The only bird he hears is cinder. The forest is silent... never a good sign. He quickly notches an arrow and stands to his feet. 

"I have a bad feeling. The forest has gone silent and our destination lies to the east." Silvas turns his gaze to the east. 

"Let's move." Silvas starts in the direction of the bloody tracks fearing the worst and hastening his pace.

[sblock=ooc]
Is it safe to assume that the tracking DC has gone down now due to the blood (on top of the the large creature and tracking of party of at least 3 deductions) and I could travel faster and still track well with negative modifier? If so track at normal speed with the -5

I will post my survival check with normal +6 and let you worry about the success lol
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat]
HP: 10/10
INI: +4
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
FORT: +4 
REF: +6
WILL: +1

Longbow (range): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT x3, / 100ft
Longsword (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2

SPOT: +7 LISTEN: +6 SURVIVAL: +6
KNOWLEDGE NATURE: +5 
[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 13, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda listened carefully to Silvas as he indicated that the trail headed east, into the forest. She was not surprised by this even though she had not noticed anything. 

She notched a bolt into her crossbow as a precaution. She knew her abilities were limited but she was prepared to use them to save lives. This beast was dangerous but, it might have a good reason to attack the sheep. Something could have happened to its normal food supply which caused it to go after the sheep. Even so, she realized that they would likely have to kill it. 

It wasn't that she was against killing. she had killed livestock for food when she lived at home. She was reluctant to kill without reason. She knew very little about the other students. What kind of people were they? The dwarf acted tough but was it just false bravado? She would have to observe her classmates further to see what kind of people they truly were.

For now, she had a job to do.

"We're right behind you Silvas. I am as ready as possible for the upcoming fight."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 13, 2011)

Ararion doesn't seem to like the prospect, though not quite as badly as Olek. His thoroughly-elven blood made the forest call to him, but he still couldn't shake the fact that he was brought up in a cosmopolitan city and not the woods. This place was largely alien to him...

He frowns, not paying particular attention to the search as he was more-or-less assigned to watch duty and he intended to stay on top of that job. He keeps his rapier in hand, rather than his shortbow, when Silvas again leads the group, this time into the woods. "Gee, what a wonderful day for a walk in the woods, following a trail of blood," he says in an airy-yet-sarcastic manner.


----------



## Axel (Sep 14, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek glanced backwards at Ararion's comments.  "I couldn't agree more with you elf, as strange as it sounds.  I knew it was a bad omen to sit down to breakfast with so many of your lot.  Breakfast shouldn't have fruit, and all we have found so far are evil signs!  Ravens!  Broken fences!  Blood everywhere but in the body!  When will there be some good news, and what nature of beast are we following?  Can anyone tell me that?"


----------



## ahayford (Sep 14, 2011)

Daelyn

 Well, broken fences are better then broken bones, and I still maintain some hope Silvas will be able to lead us to the boy before anything ill happens to him.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 14, 2011)

"I've actually got some good news for you, dwarf. It isn't raining. After all, that would make this quite a bit worse than it is," Ararion says with a wry chuckle.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 14, 2011)

Miranda

"You must have faith Olek. Faith in our own abilities and each others. If the academy didn't believe we could handle a mission such as this, they would not have sent us."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 14, 2011)

"And I will ensure that the boy returns to us if it comes to that. A simple touch of holy power is all it takes." Lune says.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 14, 2011)

Leilani

"Let us hope that the beast does not feed on Dwarven complaints," Leilani quipped.

"And Miranda," she added, "Remember that we were sent because today was a day off for the regular, arguably more capable students.  We were, quite literally, the only people for the job."

"Be that as it may, perhaps our quest WAS fated in the stars..." Looking to Olek, she smiled and said, "And the breakfast fruit."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 15, 2011)

As you contemplate the situation, you don't hear the sounds ahead easily.  You see that the trees give way to a clearing with the faint sound of water running.  It seems that the creek opens up here, creating a small pond before traveling off south again.  Spotting something move, Silvas cautions you all to quieten down as he draws his bow.  

A figure turns to you, bloodied and ragged.  He holds up his hands, covered in blood, simply stating,  Help... 

From the description that Ghentir gave, you have found Rollen.  He is wounded, and he bends near to a bloodied corpse of what must have been one of his hounds.  Snarling from the pond draws your attention, as another hound moves to place itself between your group and Rollen, baring its teeth.  It barks, warning you to stay away from Rollen.  You can spy the wounds on the dog, not knowing how it could still be standing, blood still flowing from openings on its torso.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2011)

"Master Rollen, calm your dog down. I can heal your wounds if you give me the chance. I am Lune, and we have been sent here to find you. And slay the monster that did this to you.". Lune says, putting both his sword and shield away and cautiously approaching the injured pair.


----------



## Axel (Sep 15, 2011)

*Olek*

"Oh, I have faith in my own abilities. Don't you ever doubt that. Moradin the All-Father has seen fit for me to be one of his heralds in this world. Still I cannot fight, capture or kill that which is not present."  

Glancing at Lune curiously as he approaches the boy and the dogs, he asks "Are you a healer then?"  It is almost possible to see gears turning behind his eyes, before he adds "Ohhhh.  I see.  You are a cleric.  Which of the human gods do you follow?  When you have time, of course.  More urgent matters for now."


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 15, 2011)

Silvas breathes a sigh of relief and lowers his bow once he realizes that this is the boy we have been searching for. "Very wise master Lune. Heal his wounds to make travel possible. Olek you will have time to prove your worth against the beast but now I need your leadership. Organize the others and form a permitter around the boy until Lune can heal his wounds."

Silvas' eyes turn to the gashing wound of the hound. Sympathy feels his heart. This animal was willing to fight for his master even in its state. What loyalty. Silvas locks eyes with the beast. He has always had a way with animals and right now he is trying to connect with the hound to calm him down and try and bandage the dogs wounds with whatever is available even his own shirt if need be.

[sblock=ooc]

wild empathy on the dog and then a heal check to stop the bleeding / bandage. If the heal doesnt work Silvas will call for someone else more skilled in healing to help.

[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 15, 2011)

*Olek*

"That is a good idea, young elf."  Turning to the rest of the group, he begins to explain his plan.

"If you know anything about healing, step forward.  Otherwise, come closer.  My eyes are closer to the ground than all of yours and do not see as far."

Glancing over the motley collection of people, he makes up his mind with an exasperated sigh, muttering "Might as well be a bunch of peasants..."

"Right then, you, wizard man with the evil looking bird.  You stand near the creek, in the middle of this clearing.  Keep an eye on all sides equally.  You are the backup and reserve for everyone."

"I will stand at the southern side of the clearing, near where the stream goes deeper into the forest.  A large beast needs a clear trail to move, and this is the direction I think it went.  It is then more likely to come back the same way."

"Leilani, m'lady, you take the western edge.  This is where we came from and is probably the safest place, like you wanted.  You, elf, can take the opposite side to Leilani like a gentleman should.  Which leaves the northern edge for you, young lady."

"I suggest to all of you that you stand near enough to the forest to see a way in between the trees, but far enough back that you have time to react if something tries to leap at you," Olek adds as he heads to his self-appointed station half a dozen feet short of the southern tree line.  "And keep your ears open!  You will probably hear a large creature before you see it.  Just as long as it doesn't rain, we should hear it well and good..."









*OOC:*















*OOC:*


Apologies if you wanted your character to help the dog or boy.  Feel free to object IC and we can argue.  Been itching to have a proper argument with this grumpy SOB.  

Had a quick scan of the character sheets to see if anyone had ranks in Heal besides Sylvas.  As iturns out, no.  We are almost entirely reliant on Lune for healing (and probably Sylvas later).  I am amazed that only one person (myself included for that matter...) even has 1 rank in Heal....


----------



## ahayford (Sep 15, 2011)

Daelyn

 Well, wizard man and his bird will go watch the creek. We wouldn't want any viscious salmon to get the drop on us.

Daelyn send his thoughts to Cinder, requesting that he keep an eye on us from the Air, notifying us if he sees the creature approaching. The bird briefly reminds Daelyn that he is a Raven, not a hawk....but is quickly soothed by the promise of a handful of corn Daelyn has been saving in his pack. Daelyn leans on a tree and watches for any further disturbances while the rest of the group tends to the wounded animals and boy.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2011)

Axel said:


> Had a quick scan of the character sheets to see if anyone had ranks in Heal besides Sylvas.  As iturns out, no.  We are almost entirely reliant on Lune for healing (and probably Sylvas later).  I am amazed that only one person (myself included for that matter...) even has 1 rank in Heal....  [/ooc]



OOC: Heal is a skill I never had enough skill points for. I am always thinking I should, but never do. Maybe at level two I'll spare one or two to start getting it up. besides, who needs diplomacy with 2 CHA based people 

Lune nods his approval at Olek, and starts to slowly move forward if the dog looks like it will not attack. He knows what to do, having to heal himself multiple times before after sparring practice. 

OCC: Cast Vigor on Rollen once I can get close.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 15, 2011)

Leilani feigns light-headedness as she says, "My WORD, I love it when a man takes charge!  My heart is all a-flutter!"

She dutifully takes her position along the trail, holding her crossbow menacingly.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 15, 2011)

Daelyn

Daeyln chuckles under his breath and adjusts his wide brimmed hat to appear more menacing.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 16, 2011)

The boy seems relieved, as he calls out  Come here boy, they aren't here to hurt us 

The dog looks back at Rollen with a confused look, sees the fear leave his master and obeys.  As soon as the dog obeys, you hear it whimper, limping back to Rollen; it's injuries now taking a toll on it.  It would seem that the primal instincts of the beast allow it to ignore it's wounds and suffering when it is protecting that which it loves.  

Allowing the healer close, Rollen waves off the healing, instead motioning to his dog.   I will live.  Save my dog instead.  I don't think he will make it with those wounds not being cared for. 

Rollen looks down again at the body of his other dog.  He bows his head, moves his hands towards the pond and washes the blood from them.  You see that the bloodied boy had carried the body here, attempting to clean the wounds.  The dead canine did not have a chance, as you see broken bones protruding from it's body.  You also realize that most of the blood washes away, as it was not all Rollen's.

As he washes the blood, he speaks slowly, as if recalling something painful.   It set a trap for us, ambushing us unawares.  It happened so fast.  Goren here was in the lead.  Sheila there was next to me.  It jumped out from behind a tree as Goren stopped to sniff the air and growl.  It was dark, red eyes, long hair.  I thought it was a wolf, but it was larger and nastier than any I had seen before.  It tore into Goren, but not without a fight.  Goren was able to sink his teeth into the beast's neck.  I heard it howl with pain.  Sheila didn't hesitate, as she caught it in the side.  I dove at it with my sword.  It rolled, not letting Goren go and claws were everywhere.  It threw Goren to the side and went after me.  Sheila jumped into the path of it and they tumbled into a scuffle.  Goren came back, jumped in as well.  It was too strong for them.  It could have killed us all, but when it killed Goren, Sheila caught it again in the neck.  It howled once more, getting weak, and took off.  Sheila tried to go after it, but I called her off.  We came here to see if I could clean his wounds, but it was too late.  Then you showed up.  I don't know why it ran off, but it did.  It went east.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 16, 2011)

Daelyn

Daelyn maintained his vigil over the creek, but grew concerned as he heard the boy recount his story.


Lune, if you can stabilize the boy and his dog...we best be after the beast. If it is wounded it will be easier to take it down now then if we wait and let it lick its wounds. Hopefully Silvas can track it to whereever it has gone to ground.


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 16, 2011)

Silvas pulls out his water skin and drinks rather liberally being parched from the hunt as he listens to the boys story. He dips his canteen into the flowing creek to refill it for the remainder of the journey. 


"Lune if you can get the boy and his dog strong enough travel that will suffice. The beast is injured and on the run. He will flee until he feels safe he can recover. We shall pursue it while we have the advantage. Rollen, are you strong enough to make it back to your father?"


After the conversation Silvas moves over to where the boy said the beast fled and tries to pick up the trail again.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 16, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda nodded to Olek and took her assigned position to the north. She was not very good watching for things outdoors. Most of her life had been spent indoors working at her family's inn. The only things she had to watch for there were drunk patrons and lecherous men. 

As she took her position near the woods, she listened to the boy tell his tale. It sounded odd to her. What type of creature had red eyes, long hair, and was intelligent enough to set a trap? Her first day at the academy and she was already learning new things. Hopefully, this learning experience won't be her last.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 16, 2011)

Ararion shrugs and takes his spot. He didn't understand why a gentleman would take the opposite side of the watch area... If it was the more-dangerous location, that he understood as being the gentleman's place, but simply opposite made little sense to him. In any case, the keen-eyed elf stay attentive to the woods while the young human gives his story.

"Sounds like quite the beast we are hunting."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 17, 2011)

With a nod, Lune reaches out to the dog in an attempt to scratch his ears.  While he does so, he finishes praying, and his hand glows quickly, and fades away.  Along with the scars and sores on the dog.


----------



## Axel (Sep 17, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek was worried by what he heard.  This beast sounded magical, or unnatural.  "The wizard is right," he said, not taking his eyes from the forest for an instant.  "We should push on while it is wounded, for it sounds unnaturally intelligent and agressive.  Rollen, if you are well enough to travel you should come with us to see your task through.  Boys make foolish mistakes and run.  Men learn from them and get the job done.  Are you a boy or a man?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 17, 2011)

Rollen sighs a sigh of relief when his dogs wounds close up at Lune's touch.  The gruff words of the dwarf bring his attention back to the reason why he was out here.  Without flinching, the boy answers,  I'm out here, remember? 

He stands, looking east before turning to his dog.  He then looks down to the carcass of the other one before making a decision.   I can't leave him.  He needs to be buried.  We have to come back for him when we are done. 

Moving to the east side of the clearing, he leads the way with Sheila, moving through the treeline with Silvas in the lead.  The tracks become easier to follow, as the beast is wounded and still carrying the missing sheep.  Tufts of wool are left on branches, along with blood and stumbling prints.  The beast is close, as the tracks are still fresh.  The quietness of the forest is deafening.  

Moving swiftly, wanting to not grant the beast a chance to recuperate, you all follow as quickly as the tracks allow.  Silvas moves quickly, easily able to move at a normal pace without losing the tracks.  It does not take long before you start seeing the ground change.  It becomes harder, firmer as the forest seems to start giving away to the mountains.  You have traveled quite a ways, as you see the foot of the mountains ahead.

The incline begins, with rock structures now dotting the area.  A large boulder is ahead, with the blood stains showing that the beast was slowing down here.  Silvas stops, inspecting the area carefully.









*OOC:*


Spot Checks and Listen Checks being rolled for the group.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 17, 2011)

[sblock=Olek and Miranda]
The wind is faint, but you hear something else being carried along.  The faint sounds are that of whining.  Even a few yelps.  You note that there are more than one though, as the beast is not alone.[/sblock]

[sblock=Silvas, Olek and Miranda]
Silvas spots Olek and Miranda trying to make something out, as he instinctively looks around.  Near the boulder, he spots something darker, as both Olek and Miranda do as well.  There seems to be an entrance of sorts, as if there is a cave with a large opening right at the foot of the mountains.[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 17, 2011)

Silvas puts his right hand up with a fist to halt to the party. "The beast is close." He whispers over his shoulder. Silvas then motions with his hands to have the party fan out left and right and then notches an arrow ready to lose it should the beast appear.

[sblock=ooc]  
im assuming we should add our modifiers to your rolls? 
Spot 8+7= +!5
Listen 8+6 = +14

ready action: shoot my bow at the beast.
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat]
HP: 10/10
INI: +4
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
FORT: +4 
REF: +6
WILL: +1

Longbow (range): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT x3, / 100ft
Longsword (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2

SPOT: +7 LISTEN: +6 SURVIVAL: +6
KNOWLEDGE NATURE: +5 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 17, 2011)

With a nod towards Silvas, Lune attempts to get his sword out and ready.  He looks as though he wants to empower his sword with magic, as his hand is already running up and down the length of it.

[sblock=Combat]

Ready Action: Cast Magic Weapon when Lune sees the beast.  Shield Not Equipped 

HP: 10/10 AC: 15*/ T: 11/ FF: 14*
Fort: +4/ Reflex: +1/ Will: +5
Longsword: +4 / 1d8 + 3
* denotes Domain Spell
Level 0:Cure Minor Woundsx2, Create Water
Level 1rotection from Evil, Vigor, Magic Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 17, 2011)

Leilani inhales slowly and deeply, then exhales, her grip tightening on her crossbow. 

_Father used to handle the predators... no.  I'm a grown woman now; now's the time to act like one.
_


----------



## ahayford (Sep 17, 2011)

Daelyn

Daelyn see's the other party members ready their weapons, and decided he best get prepared. He pulls out the small crossbow he'd only ever used for hunting small game and notched a bolt. His magic reserves were fairly limited....best be sure they were needed before he started throwing the big punches.

[sblock="Combat"]
HP: 4= [1d4 + 0] 
AC: 11 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
Grapple: -2 = +0 (BAB) -2 (STR)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +2 = +2 (base) + 0 (WIS)
Speed: 30 ft

QStaff (melee): -2 = +0 (BAB) + -2 (STR) / DMG = 1d6 - 2, CRIT 20x2
Small XBow(rng): +1 = +0 (BAB) + 1 (Dex) / DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20x2 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 17, 2011)

Ararion frowns as the rocky terrain comes to the forefront. _Just what we needed. Another ambush point._


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 18, 2011)

Miranda raises her crossbow, ready to fire when needed. She briefly considered using her abilities but decided to use her weapon first.


----------



## Axel (Sep 18, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek checked that his gauntlets were well down on his calloused hands before  gripping his axe tightly.  "Aye, it is near." he growled.  "It may not be alone after all though...I hear others on the wind."  Realising the group were on a hair trigger, and as  likely to launch a volley of arrows at a squirrel as the beast itself, he added "Steady now though.  It may be near, but it isn't here just yet."

Pointing to the opening at the base of the mountain he said, "That may well be its home, or the home to its pack.  It looks like a troll lair, not that I think this beast is a troll.  Smells wrong.  Still, there is normally more than one way in - and out - of your ordinary troll lair.  The smarter ones lure you in, then escape out the back door and trap you in the cave."  

Clearing his throat a little, Olek continued  "Most of us should wait here, if the beast is wounded it will retreat to its lair.  A pair should scout the area above the cave for a second entrance.  Carefully mind you.  It may not know we are here yet, and the advantage of surprise should not be surrended lightly. Any volunteers?"


----------



## ahayford (Sep 18, 2011)

Daelyn

I'd be willing to go up with someone, but caves are exactly my thing. Not a whole lot of wolf lairs were I come from. Well, not real wolves at least anyway. Another possibility is coming up with some way to flush him out of the cave, although not knowing how big that complex is, that may be difficult to achieve.


[sblock=ooc]
Daelyn is willing to accompany someone to scout the area around the entrance, but he won't go alone as he lacks the skills an, well, survivability. Otherwise he will remain to keep watch on the entrance until we are ready to enter.
[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 18, 2011)

Silvas nods in agreement as the dwarf talks fully knowing we are now transitioning to his domain and knowledge. He speaks in a soft voice. "Wise words master dwarf. I am at our disposal as you see fit. Beneath the earth is your area of expertise and mine has runs its course." Silvas advances a few feet and turns to the dwarf. "But allow me to challenge you in thought for a second. If there is a second entrance how could we locate it? Will it be close or on the other side of the mountain? I do not know much about caves but couldn't there be three entrances or even four?" 

Silvas raise his hand to his chin in thought for a second and his eyes stop focusing on the party as if going deep into a memory. "When I was boy my brother and I would hunt small game together. Rabbits mostly. I would track them down to their den and we would find both entrances much like your suggesting Master Olek. Then we would gather kindling together and block up one entrance and my brother, being a wizard, would use his powers and set the pile on fire. The den would fill smoke and forcing the rabbit to flee out of the one remaining entrance right into our trap."  Silvas turns and looks at the cave entrance and back to the dwarf. "If we can find the second entrance we could smoke the beast out here and ambush him."

Silvas returns to his spot in the formation and bows. "But like I said master Dwarf, I am at your disposal and trust your guidance. That said, I volunteer to locate to the second entrance."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 18, 2011)

Silvas looks to the ledge above, noting that the 20 foot climb should be pretty easy.  Daelyn looks to help go with him, as the others keep watch on the entrance to the possible lair of the beast.

Roll Initiatives...


----------



## ahayford (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Rolling Iniitiative


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 19, 2011)

Init Post


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 19, 2011)

*fwooosh* (screen spins)


----------



## Axel (Sep 19, 2011)

*Olek*

"There may be many separate entrances, or just this one.  It is impossible to tell if you don't look though.  This range looks substantial.  I doubt the cave goes all the way through, though it is possible.  More likely that there is an opening above it, or a second entrance further along that we have not seen yet," Olek explained.  

"Smoking the creature out is an excellent idea, if there is only one or two entrances.  Otherwise we must spread out too thinly to cover all of them.  I shall gather wood while you search."  Olek turns away to begin gathering fallen wood from the nearby forest.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 19, 2011)

Ararion is debating whether to use his bow, considering the rocky terrain, or stick with his blade...


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 19, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda waits for either instructions, or for the beast to show up.


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 19, 2011)

*Silvas*

Silvas nods at the dwarf and motions towards Daelyn to follow as he heads over to climb up to the ledge above to begin his search of another entrance to the beasts lair.

[sblock=ooc]
take 10 on the climb? if not I provided a roll.

i swear this game hates me. both rolls 1's!? really? i looked up odds... 1:400!
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat]
HP: 10/10
INI: +4
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
FORT: +4 
REF: +6
WILL: +1

Longbow (range): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT x3, / 100ft
Longsword (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2

SPOT: +7 LISTEN: +6 SURVIVAL: +6
KNOWLEDGE NATURE: +5 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 19, 2011)

Leilani and Ararion both keep their wits about them, as the others think on what to do.  Silvas tests the rock face, slipping on a handhold and causing a fwe rocks to fall.  Leilani and Ararion hear movement from the entrance, and only have a few seconds to act before whatever is in there shows itself...

Surprise Round - Leilani and Ararion rolled high enough to act in surprise round.

[sblock=Combat Initiative]
Combat Order - Surprise Round
Leilani 21
Ararion 19
Enemy 19
Lune 17
Olek 17
Miranda 9
Silvas 5
Daelyn 5[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Please make sure you have spells prepared listed.  Not sure if I covered that before...


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 19, 2011)

Leilani's cool demeanor completely dissipated as a wave of panic overtook her.  Her face flushed, and she could swear she heard her heartbeat in her ears.

She frantically whispered, "W-What do we do?!" to Ararion as she took a shaky aim on the cave entrance.









*OOC:*


Ready action to shoot at whatever comes out of the cave.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 20, 2011)

"We ready ourselves," Ararion whispers back, taking a guarded stance with his slim rapier in front of him. He has some misgivings about being able to parry whatever caused those wounds to the young man and his dogs... "Everyone, on your guard."

[sblock=OOC]
Total Defense for +4 AC.

AC 21 (normally 17) HP 7/7
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 20, 2011)

Leilani and Ararion ready themselves for the sounds, as two figures emerge from the darkness.  The red eyes are the first thing that Leilani spots, as her crossbow fires.  The bolt weaves its way through the air, hoping to hit the large figure.

Ararion takes a defensive stance, hoping that it would be enough to deter these things that they now face.  The rest of the group spins at the sound of growling, now meeting the foe they had tracked.  The darker one matches the description of what Rollen said, with dark fur, red eyes and a large physique.  The wounds are discernible, yet it does not look like they are stopping the beast from battle.

The figures snap the air, growling and barking to ward the group off.  When the bolt is let loose, things change as it hits the rock cropping.  Realizing that they were now attacked, the two beasts move swiftly move as one, blocking the cave entrance from the group.  They snarl, showing their long jagged teeth.  The bristling hair on their necks rises, as they survey the group.  They prepare themselves, ready to fight but biding their time.  They seem to be waiting, as if taking measure of the group.









*OOC:*


Lune is up next!







Leilani and Ararion ready themselves for the sounds, as two figures  emerge from the darkness.  The red eyes are the first thing that Leilani  spots, as her crossbow fires.  The bolt weaves its way through the air,  hoping to hit the large figure.

Ararion takes a defensive stance, hoping that it would be enough to  deter these things that they now face.  The rest of the group spins at  the sound of growling, now meeting the foe they had tracked.  The darker  one matches the description of what Rollen said, with dark fur, red  eyes and a large physique.  The wounds are discernible, yet it does not  look like they are stopping the beast from battle.

The figures snap the air, growling and barking to ward the group off.   When the bolt is let loose, things change as it hits the rock cropping.   Realizing that they were now attacked, the two beasts move swiftly move  as one, blocking the cave entrance from the group.  They snarl, showing  their long jagged teeth.  The bristling hair on their necks rises, as  they survey the group.  They prepare themselves, ready to fight but  biding their time.  They seem to be waiting, as if taking measure of the  group.









*OOC:*


Lune is up next!


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lune thought it was odd that a savage beast, one that attacked sheep, dogs, and Rollen, was not charging and assaulting them where they stood.  He slowly walked forward, ending up inline with Silvas.  Finally, he instead decides to wait and see, grabbing his shield from his back and reading it. "Would savage animals act like this?  It looks like they are protecting something, rather than attacking us."

[sblock]
Standard: Move to D11
Move: Ready Shield
HP: 10/10 AC: 17*/ T: 11/ FF: 16*
Fort: +4/ Reflex: +1/ Will: +5
Longsword: +4 / 1d8 + 3
* denotes Domain Spell
Level 0:Cure Minor Woundsx2, Create Water
Level 1rotection from Evil, Vigor, Magic Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 20, 2011)

Silvas spins around to see the beasts seemingly guarding the cave entrance. He draws his bow and moves away from the party. "Savage or not they are dangerous. They have attacked before and they will attack again."

[sblock=ooc]
Draw bow and move to E12
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat]
HP: 10/10
INI: +4
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
FORT: +4 
REF: +6
WILL: +1

Longbow (range): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT x3, / 100ft
Longsword (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2

SPOT: +7 LISTEN: +6 SURVIVAL: +6
KNOWLEDGE NATURE: +5 


[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 20, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek smiled savagely as the creatures emerged. _Finally an opportunity to test myself again!!_

"It would seem that the beast and its mate have smoked themselves out!"

The dwarf bent down and picked up a handful of dirt, casting it in the air over his head while reciting "Moradin, father to all Dwarves, and Lord of the Earth, watch over your son today that he may protect others."

His pre-battle prayer completed, Olek stood tall - figuratively - readying his massive axe. _They are trapped by the solidness of the mountains! I will prevail!_

[sblock=combat]
Full round action: Dirt/prayer thing and ready weapon.

AC: 14 / 10 (T) / 14 (FF)
HP: 13/13

Fort: +5
Ref: +0
Will: +2

Weapon equipped: Greataxe (2 handed), +5 to hit, 1d12+4 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 22, 2011)

Leilani looks relieved as her shot flies wide.  "Oh, dear... lets hope you are right, Lune... I don't want to KILL the beasts..."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 22, 2011)

Combat Order 
Leilani 21 - Acted
Ararion 19 - Acted
Enemy 19 - Acted
Lune 17 - Acted
Olek 17 - Acted
*Miranda 9 - Action?
Silvas 5 - Acted
Daelyn 5 - Action?

Post accordingly in combat rounds.  Thanks!


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 23, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda raises her crossbow and points it in the direction of the beast. She was nervous since she had no previous experience fighting beasts this large. Taking a deep breath, she pulls the trigger and lets the bolt fly towards the creature.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 23, 2011)

Daelyn moves in behind Silvas, and takes a shot with his crossbow

[sblock="ooc"]Daelyn moves to D10 and fires small xbow[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 24, 2011)

Lune and Olek prepare themselves, as they take stock of the surroundings.  Lune's shield is brought up in a defensive stance, as he questions the intentions of the beasts.  Olek's hands take the earth as a prayer escapes his lips.  The soil is rich and vibrant with life, as he sees that there is a mountain between himself and the beasts.

Miranda's hand quivers too much, as her bolt flies wide just as Leilani's had done.  Silvas moves up, his bow at the ready, but waits to let loose his own arrow.  Silvas tries to determine what the creatures are, but has not run across such a beast before in his travels.  It is not until Daelyn moves forward and his bolt flies true to the nearest beast that you hear the dreadful howl that these beasts can let loose.  This looks to be the one that was already injured, as the blood crusted hair can be seen now.  The cry of pain is replaced but a snarl and gnashing of teeth, as the beasts prepare to attack.  They glance to each of you, as if sizing up just who to deal with first....

[sblock=Actions]
Leilani - Attack & Miss
Ararion - Total Defense
Enemy 1 (M7) - Move to cave Entrance
Enemy 2 (O8) - Move to Cave Entrance
Lune - Move to D11 and Ready Shield
Olek - Pray
Miranda - Attack & Miss
Silvas - Move to E12 and draw bow
Daelyn - Move to D10, Attack and Hit Enemy 1 for 6dmg[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Round 2 
Combat Order:
Leilani
Ararion
Enemy 1 (6 dmg taken)
Enemy 2
Lune
Olek
Miranda
Silvas
Daelyn

Once Leilani and Ararion Act, I will update Map and upload


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 24, 2011)

"Oh, oh no..." Leilani whispers as she watches Daelyn's crossbow strike true.  "It's wounded... we're in for a real fight now."

She clumsily reloads her crossbow, takes aim, and lets loose at Daelyn's target.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 24, 2011)

Ararion cautiously steps forward, blade held close and pointed out at the creatures. His left hand is up and to the side, both for balance and for possibly shoving snapping jaws out of the path to his body.

[sblock=OOC]
5-ft step to C8, Ready Attack against first enemy to get into melee range. For convenience, I've attached an attack roll to this post.

AC 17 HP 7/7
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 24, 2011)

Leilani shoots again, but the bolt flies wide once more.  Ararion cautiously moves a step forward, blade ready to dive into the beast.  As he steadies himself, the two beasts move as one, lunging forward due to being provoked.  The darker one lunges at Daelyn, who had wounded it but fails to find anything open.  The recent wounds seem to have taken their toll, as it seems to have used a lot of energy to come at Daelyn.

The lighter foe moves to Silvas, teeth searching for a place to grab onto. (Forgot modifier, beast hit for 11 dmg)   It finds Silvas' arm, barely, but seems to be intent on taking down anything and everything as it wildly lashes his arm.  Silvas is brought down easily, as the beast throws him to the side.  It snarls at Lune, eying him as its next target.

The battle does not seem to be going well, as the lighter foe seems to be the one more dangerous than the other...
[sblock=Actions]Leilani - Attack and Miss
Ararion - 5 foot step, ready action
Enemy 1 - (AC 12, 6 dmg taken) Charge and miss 
Enemy 2 - (AC 12, 0 dmg taken) Charge and hit for 11 dmg (Silvas now at -1HP)[/sblock]







*OOC:*



Combat Order:
Lune
Olek
Miranda
Silvas
Daelyn
Leilani
Ararion


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 24, 2011)

Silvas lets out a scream as the beast lands a fierce bite and goes to the ground hard. 

[sblock=ooc]
wow really... gay

could you explain how you will be do rolling for future reference?
im guessing the attack rolls dont include their modifiers. that is we are not privy to that info or the attack rolls?

cause silvas has an 18 AC and he rolled a 9 and hit
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 24, 2011)

The brutal scene he saw was enough for Lune. "Take down the other one while I get this one! Hurry!!". Taking a step forward, he hold his shield high and prays. 
OOC: Total Defense.


----------



## Axel (Sep 26, 2011)

*Olek*

Watching the beasts close rapidly, Olek waits until they are within a few feet before launching his attack. With a roar, he steps forward and swings his greataxe overhead in a mighty arc, bringing it crashing down onto the wounded beast's neck.

With a smile of pure, savage pleasure at being in battle once more he yells "Get behind me!!  All of you!"

[sblock=ooc]
5' step to D9
Std action:  Attack beast 1.  If its AC22 or better I'm running away damnit, especially if it hits that hard.

[MENTION=34997]Sphyh[/MENTION]  Sorry Silvas got taken down in the first round.  Level 1 combat sucks that way sometimes...  With any luck we'll win in time to save him (on the presumption Lune survives!).  If it makes you feel any better, 11 damage would've taken down everyone in the party other than Olek - and your AC is better than most.  Think of it as saving the 4HP wizard and sorceror from an early grave?
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat]
AC: 14 / 10 (T) / 14 (FF)
HP: 13/13

Fort: +5
Ref: +0
Will: +2

Weapon equipped: Greataxe (2 handed), +5 to hit, 1d12+4 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 26, 2011)

Axel said:


> With any luck we'll win in time to save him (on the presumption Lune survives!).  If it makes you feel any better, 11 damage would've taken down everyone in the party other than Olek - and your AC is better than most.  Think of it as saving the 4HP wizard and sorceror from an early grave?











*OOC:*


I considered healing Silvas, but I thought doing so would only drop you again, and leaving Lune open for a vicious counter attack.  +4 is a decent amount at level 1. (AC 21 right now)


----------



## Axel (Sep 26, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I considered healing Silvas, but I thought doing so would only drop you again, and leaving Lune open for a vicious counter attack. +4 is a decent amount at level 1. (AC 21 right now)












*OOC:*


 FWIW (speaking as the player, not the character), I think you made the right move. Still, Silvas was AC18 and got munched by a 9. Lune could be hit for 11 points (KO?) by a 12 or better. Nasty vicious bloody things...


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 26, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda watched in horror as the beast tore into Silvas, leaving him bleeding on the ground. So far the group's attacks on the beast have been mostly ineffective. Tossing aside her empty crossbow, she conjures up the power within her. Leveling her gaze at the beast that attacked Silvas, she points an outstretched finger at it.

"Take this."

A missile of pure force flies from her finger to strike the beast unerringly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 26, 2011)

Lune moves to protect the wounded archer, standing vigilant over the body.  The dwarf is enraged by the outcome of the beasts attack, as he savagely brings down the beast in one fell swoop of his greataxe.  He nearly severs the head, as the blood pours freely and soaks into the ground.

The second beast simply howls in dismay, seeing the first wolf-like creature succumb to the assault.  Not sure what it should do, a single magical force hits it squarely in the head.  Miranda had tossed away her weapon in favor of her more useful talents.

The beast is obviously unsure of what to do, as it looks at the fallen beast, whimpering at times, and then to the group.

[sblock=Update]Yes - sorry, but this was designed to be a TOUGH encounter.  Their attack modifier is +11.  One is down, second beast is still up, but you can now tell that it is unsure of what to do now that the first is defeated.  The damage to Silvas was the MINIMAL damage.  Daelyn, Leilani and then Ararion are up.  Then the beast will react...[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 26, 2011)

Ararion drops his blade and pulls out his shortbow with an arrow and quickly sights and fires at the beast.

[sblock=OOC]
Free to drop rapier, Move to draw bow, Standard to shoot. -4 for firing into melee is factored into the roll.

It's a good thing these are apparently already injured and have crappy AC. Dire Wolves are brutal, especially as 1st level.
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Sep 26, 2011)

Daelyn

Daelyn recoils as the wolf charges him, nearly tripping overhimself in an effort to get away from charging beast. He points his palm at the beast, draws on his internal energy reserves, and then releases it at the beast.









*OOC:*


 Daelyn casts magic missile at the remaining wolf, casting defensively DC 16


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ararion needs to roll dmg, as he hit the beast (AC 12 for now).  Leilani to finish action and enemy will then be up.  Silvas can roll to stabilize as well, or I can roll.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can't tell... would I be firing into melee if I stayed where I was?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=Info]Versus Beast 1, yes, shooting into Melee.
Versus Beast 2, no, as it only has 5 foot reach and nobody is within 5 foot.  But it has cover due to location.  Unless you move directly south to get clear shot.[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
im so sad lol.. fangor you go ahead and roll to stabilize. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 29, 2011)

Leilani's stomach fell as she watched her traveling companion crumple to the ground after one terrible hit.  Frantically, she loaded another bolt and took careful aim...









*OOC:*


Staying put and taking a chance on beast B.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 30, 2011)

Shifting his weight, Lune had chosen to be a living shield and protect the fallen ally.  Olek had taken the chance to step into a swing of his mighty axe and cleave into the already wounded beast.  It spasms and falls, it's life blood spilling into the soil.

Miranda narrows her gaze as she throws the weapon to the side and sends an unerring shot of magical energy at the second beast.  Silvas is still breathing, as he lays slumped on the ground, having fallen towards Lune (moved Silvas on map one square towards Lune).  Daelyn had almost fallen over as the beast came at him, but the dwarf was spry enough to cleave the beast down.  Daelyn's attention turns to the last threat, blasting it as well with the magical energy that courses through his own body. (not threatened, so no need for casting defensively, yet)

Leilani and Ararion both shoot at the second beast, for it was the only thing that currently threatened their lives.  Leilani's bolt sails wide once more, as the beast easily dodges it.  Ararion's arrow, on the other hand, hit the beast near it's rear flank.  The arrow embeds itself into the thick fur, causing the beast to snap out of it's disarray and confusion.

With renewed vigor, the beast lurches forward and lays into Lune, hoping to bring down yet another foe within its reach.  Snapping jaws come crashing down on the cleric, as he holds his shield with all his might, silently praying that some divine intervention would not have suffer the same fate as Silvas.  Apparently, someone must have been listening, as the shield is brought up just in time to hit the beast under the jaw.  Jagged teeth clamp down on the edge of the shield, affording Lune the chance to draw the attack to the side and away from himself.

The beast shakes off the missed attack, allowing the group to retaliate.  Just as you wonder if you will survive this fight, a flash of brown passes through the group along with a glint of something flying through the air.  Lune must have been granted the favor of his deity, for the glint of steel is that of Rollen's dagger being thrown at the beast.  It almost hits Lune, missing barely as it flies overhead.  The flash of brown is that of the healed dog.  It seems to have taken note of the danger that Lune was in.  The intelligence of the beast shows, as it dashes in to protect the one that saved it's own life.  

Teeth sink into the beast as it then thrashes to the side, trying to bring the beast off of it's feet.  Being too large, the beast keeps it's footing as it pulls away from the teeth of its new assailant.  The beast is wounded now and you see that you can press the advantage of numbers.  Hopefully it will not last long... (Trip attempt failed)

Round Summary:
Lune - Total Defense
Olek - 5 foot step to D9, Attack Beast 1, 9 damage, Beast 1 dying
Miranda - Magical Missile vs Beast 2, 2 dmg
Silvas - Stabilize Fail, -2 HP now
Daelyn - Magic Missile vs Beast 2, 5dmg
Leilani - Shoot and miss Beast 2
Ararion - Shoot and hit Beast 2, 2dmg
Beast 1 - Dying
Beast 2 - 5 foot step to E11, Attack Lune, miss
Rollen - Throw dagger, miss
Dog - Charge, Hit, Crit Confirm for 14dmg, free trip attempt failed

Next Round!
Combat Order:
Lune
Olek
Miranda
Silvas
Daelyn
Leilani
Ararion
Enemy (AC 14, 23 dmg taken)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 30, 2011)

New Round!  Good luck with the Dice!!!


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sensing the fleeting advantage they now have, Lune moves his shield aside, as he shift his weight forward, leaning into the attack.


----------



## Axel (Oct 3, 2011)

*Olek*

_That was a lucky blow,_thought Olek as he stepped over his fallen foe. _Old Grindwold would've shouted. Axe wasn't straight enough. Just lucky._

Raising his greataxe to swing at the second, faster, beast he cried "For Moradin, and the Dwarven realms!!" 

The horizontal arc failed to connect with the agile creature - perhaps his warcry had given away his intention.

[sblock=ooc]
5' step to E10 (or move action...doesn't matter at level 1).
Std action: Attack beast 2 (miss).

Apologies for the delay in posting.  Been insterstate for a family funeral...
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat]
AC: 14 / 10 (T) / 14 (FF)
HP: 13/13

Fort: +5
Ref: +0
Will: +2

Weapon equipped: Greataxe (2 handed), +5 to hit, 1d12+4 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 3, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda, once again ignoring the tossed aside crossbow, conjures a bolt of magical energy to hurl at the beast.


----------



## Sphyh (Oct 5, 2011)

Sivas lies there and continues to bleed out. 

[sblock=ooc]
please roll for me on stabilizing. 
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 7, 2011)

Daelyn grabs his crossbow and attempts to back away.









*OOC:*


Move to B9


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 7, 2011)

Leilani rushes to Silvas' aid and attempts to treat his wounds.









*OOC:*


Untrained Heal check.  Also, I am going away for the long weekend  and won't be online much, if at all, until at least Tuesday.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 7, 2011)

Ararion draws and fires another arrow at the monstrous beast.

[sblock=OOC]
Just a shot, staying where I am. Firing Into Melee penalty is factored into the roll.

AC 17 HP 7/7
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 11, 2011)

Lune and Olek both seem to see that the beast can be taken down, if they work together.  Both of their attacks come almost at the same time, yet the beast is too swift to allow them the advantage.  The deft creature barely escapes the attacks, but Miranda was luckier.  Her magical blast hits the beast again, singing another score on the beast followed by the smell of burning hair.

Daelyn grabs his weapon and moves away, hoping to not succumb to the same fate as Silvas, as he lies there, still bleeding out.  Leilani throws caution aside and tries to stop the blood from flowing, but fails to do so.  As the beast turns its gaze on the two attackers, another arrow hisses through the combat, unerringly hitting the beast with yet another well placed shot.  The struggling beast is bleeding out, and it looks like it can't take much more of this before it too lays at your feet.

But that time is not now, as it brings its jaws clamping down on the dog that is now in the fray.   The huge maw grasps onto the neck, almost engulfing the dog as you hear the sickening crunch of bone breaking.  The whimpering dog is thrown tot he ground, as it is unable to shrug off the beast's attack.  Just as it hits the ground, it's teeth snap as a last attempt towards the monster.  It misses, using the last remnant of life before it passes out from the wound.  Another dagger flies by from Rollen, missing the beast again.

Round Recap:
Lune - Attack/Miss
Olek - Move to E10, Attack/Miss
Miranda - Magic Missile, 3dmg
Silvas - Stabilization Roll
Daelyn - Move to C9 (B9 is taken by Miranda)
Leilani - Heal Check for Silvas/Fail
Ararion - Shoot/6dmg
Enemy (AC 14, 32 dmg taken) - Attack dog, hit 13 dmg, trip success
Dog - Attack/Miss, dying
Rollen - Attack/Miss

New Round!
Lune
Olek
Miranda
Silvas
Daelyn
Leilani
Ararion
Beast


----------



## ahayford (Oct 11, 2011)

Daelyn quickly notches a new bolt, takes aim, and fires.


----------



## Axel (Oct 12, 2011)

*Olek*

Gritting his teeth at his misjudgement, Olek rebalanced himself and swung his axe high, ready to strike down on the beast's spine.  _Only the luck of Moradin keeping you in it now...those jaws look nasty._


[sblock=ooc]
Std action: Attack beast 2 

I know I'm out of sequence but am struggling to find time for ENWorld these days.  Renovating 2 rooms at home plus 2 months to go till my first kid appears in the world...  Taking any and all opportunities to get posts in right now, even if they're not quite "right".[/sblock]

[sblock=combat]
AC: 14 / 10 (T) / 14 (FF)
HP: 13/13

Fort: +5
Ref: +0
Will: +2

Weapon equipped: Greataxe (2 handed), +5 to hit, 1d12+4 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


 @ahayford: a 19 with a crossbow is a critical hit.  Roll to confirm!


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 14, 2011)

Lune, upon seeing the beast slaughter the poor dog, swings hard...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 14, 2011)

Lune and Olek both step into their swings almost simultaneously, as their weapons of choice hit home.  Neither is sure which brought the creature down, but the beast lays on the ground, faintly breathing.  A crossbow bolt comes screaming in from Daelyn, as it wounds the beast even further.

You look around, seeing the wounded Silvas still laying on the ground, but breathing.  (Stabilized)  The battle is over, as both beasts lay on the ground.  The dog that came to your rescue is dead, as Rollen kneels beside it, quiet and with eyes closed.

[sblock=DC12 Listen Check Success]You can still hear something.  Whining coming from the cave...[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Oct 14, 2011)

Daelyn moves to Silvas's side.
Damn. Is there anything we can do for him Lune? That thing just came at him so fast....


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 14, 2011)

"I might be able to heal him up all the way, but certainly enough for him to walk"

Lune kneels down, and starts healing his fallen ally. 


[sblock]

OoC: I think he is down 4?  Use the 2 cure minors, and 1 cure light from prot evil. 
HP: 10/10 AC: 17/ T: 11/ FF: 16
Fort: +4/ Reflex: +1/ Will: +5
Longsword: +4 / 1d8 + 3
* denotes Domain Spell
Level 0:Cure Minor Woundsx2, Create Water
Level 1rotection from Evil, Vigor Magic Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Oct 18, 2011)

*Olek*

With the last beast felled, Olek grunts in satisfaction before glancing around to see what else still moves.  _Big noises bring big predators...wonder what else is out here?  _Not hearing anything other than his own heart hammering in his chest, he said to Lune, "Excellent work young man.  If we have a few more occasions to fight together I am sure we will become an renowned team."
_
_Turning to the small knot of people gathering over the fallen elf he added gruffly, "He was foolish, rushing out in front like that.  If he lives, perhaps he will learn the lesson of discipline in combat.  Can you arouse him?  I daresay he is the only one that knows the way home."_
_


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 18, 2011)

Ararion picks up his rapier and sheathes it again, opting instead to keep his bow ready. He lets the others worry over Silvas as he watches the stones and trees around and listens for anything else. He quietly makes his way to Rollen and asks, "Was one of those things what attacked you? Or did we get the wrong predators?"


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 18, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda waits while some of the others look and listen for other threats and Silvas is attended to. 

"Did we get them all?" she asks softly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollens eyes look up at the mention of the beast.  Yes, that one that went down first was the one that accosted us.  It can not harm us anymore, and it seems that it was not alone.  But why did they come to the farm?  And where is the missing sheep?  Father will not like the fact that two of our best guard dogs are now gone.  But I think we got them all.. 
He gathers his dagger and looks around as he stands.  He listens to the wind, wondering if there were any more of the beasts.  His head immediately turns to the cave entrance, as he calls out,  There's something else in there, but it sounds different.  Like whining.   

Rollen then leads you into the small cave that immediately opens up to the left.  You spy discarded bones, small ones, before coming upon a bedding of sorts near the rear of the small room.  There, among the bedding, you find a trio of small figures.  They seem to have recently been feeding, for they all look up from the carcass of the sheep that Rollen lost, and stare at you all.  They simply watch, whining.

 They are the litter.  Those two outside were probably the parents.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollen, do you think these pups would be trainable? I imagine dire wolf guard dogs would be a great to have on the farm. I know they couldn't replace your dogs....but these pups will die out here on their own. We are responsible for taking their parents lives...maybe this would be a chance to balance things.


----------



## Axel (Oct 19, 2011)

*Olek*

Standing behind the others, and gazes around the cave in curiosity.  "If you cannot train them, young man, I shall dispatch them before departing.  It will be a prettier death than starvation.  Do not bewail the death of your dog.  She died defending her master, you, and her saviour in Lune.  Of all four-legged beasts dogs understand the meaning of family and friends best.  She sacrificed herself that the two of you may live.  It is a good death.  Do not mourn her overly long."  Olek walks towards Rollen and puts a hand up on his shoulder.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 20, 2011)

Rollen looks over the young, nodding slowly.   Father always said he could raise anything.  Maybe they can be raised as guards for the farm.   He moves towards the pups, hand extended to show no harmful intentions.  They sniff his hand and begin licking it when he is close enough.  Soon enough, he is sitting among the young and petting them.

As he shifts his weight, you hear a clank, as Olek then spies among the rubble a figure.  It is medium height, mainly bones with a little bit of meat left, but not much.


----------



## Axel (Oct 21, 2011)

*Olek*

"And how will you get them to your farm, young man?  They do not seem able to leave their lair yet.  Think it through before committing yourself this time." Olek commented.  

_Perhaps he is still a boy after all...though he seems the same age as Lune...  Wait, what is that shape?!

_"Look, there!  These creatures have taken and eaten a humanoid!  Rollen, move aside so I can see what race of humanoid it was!" Olek exclaimed, wadding forward towards the remains.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 21, 2011)

They're pups Olek...I'm sure you remember what it was to be a child once....Or do dwarves just hatch taciturn and surly, with beards down to their waists. With proper guidance, I'm sure they could be trained.

Daeyln turns his attention to the corpse. 

What...What is that?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 21, 2011)

"They're pups. Weak, small, probably hungry. We can carry them back to the farm. Though if your father can domesticate them, it would be a small miracle."

Ararion lets the others examine the bones. He's not entirely surprised there are some... After all, big predators will go for big prey.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 22, 2011)

Leilani shudders uncontrollably.  "I... I've never seen anyone... hurt so badly before."

Her shakes seem to subside when she sees the wolf cubs.  "Awwww!  Puppies!  We should take them back to the Academy!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 22, 2011)

Lune was over Silvas's still body. He could tell that the elf was alive, but only just. However, the elf had yet to awaken. 

At the sound of the discovery of the cubs, Lune looks up, and takes note of the situation. Relief spread over him when he heard that the cubs would be spared for now, and he redoubled his efforts to get Silvas' eyes open.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 22, 2011)

Silvas' eyes open, the healing just enough to awaken him and prevent him from death's embrace.  (Healed enough to awaken, no need to keep track of HP now)


----------



## Axel (Oct 22, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek stands up from his examination of the corpse with indignation.  "Dwarven children do not have beards, master wizard!" he bellows.  "However, our children are seen and not heard!  They do not sit in their domains bellowing for food!  And they are CERTAINLY not born in litters!!"

Believing the argument won beyond refute, he turned his attention back to the clinking corpse.  In particular, he was trying to discover if it was human, dwarven, goblin, troll, or some other vaguely familiar humanoid type...or at least some indicaiton of who it might have been.









*OOC:*


Happy to roll any particular skill check considered worthwhile.  Presuming it's search (rolled in a few seconds).  If its spot, modify the result by +2.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 22, 2011)

Olek's senses ring out, as he examines the corpse.  A large head, pronounced jawline, slopped forehead.  Then he moves the head to face him a little more and sees the tusks before realizing exactly what this was.  It was an orc, and from the remains, it was a recent kill, perhaps a few days old at most.  Among the refuse, he spots more items, as his darkvision allows him to see more than most.

Scavenging through the area, it doesn't take long before Olek points out things to check out and you are looking at a pile of findings that were either scavenged from the beasts, left behind long ago in this cave, or simply found on the body of this lone orc.  

You find a wooden shield, finely crafted and lighter than you would expect for its size.  There are a trio of arrows, white with white fletching found as well, alongside a finely crafted bow that is only missing it's cord.  A longsword made of cold iron  lays unscathed by the body of the orc along with a silver dagger, both of masterwork quality.  You also dump out the contents of the pack that survived the mauling of the beast and find an odd assortment of items.  

A mug, looking to be of dwarven make tumbles out, landing near Olek's foot.  A leather journal opens up, showing notes in what you assume to be orcish.  Another small belt falls out with fastened vials, four of of them still filled while the other three are emptied already.  Two of them are identical, while the other two are not.  Lastly, a rolled parchment falls out, intact with a single scroll inside.

Rollen speaks up  They are strong enough to walk, but I think it's best to carry them.  Also, it would seem that the two outside were their parents, feeding them as their nature beckoned them to.  I know it's asking much, but I would like to bury them and my own dog before taking these pups out. 

Rollen then moves outside the cave, leaving the pups inside as he goes about making a makshift grave for the three fallen bodies.  Those that help him find him quiet during the process, often finding him trying to not look at the fallen body of his own loyal dog.  Eventually the task is completed, and the group is set to return to the farm.  A mix of accomplishment and sorrow seems to overwhelm the group, as you had completed the task as a group, but not without loss.

The words of Olek ring out in your mind, as his knowledge in battle showed, yet his comment of knowing that there was much to learn together shows that there is much to learn...









*OOC:*


Looks like you all survived.  I can fast forward to you returning to the Academy, at which point you will start your training if that's ok with everyone.  Apologies for the tough encounter, but I needed to see how you fared at a higher group count than normal.  I think it went as I expected.  Tough, but not overwhelming.  Items can either be attempted to be identified now, or at the Academy.  DC 15+Caster Level of item to identify the items.

Also, prepare to level up to level 2 as your reward for the intro.  Level up will take place at the Academy when you return.  HP rolls will be as follows:

D4 = 3 hp each level
D6 = 4 and 5 hp each level, alternating each level
D8 = 6 hp each level
D10 = 7 and 8 hp each level, alternating each level
D12 = 9 hp each level

Or you can roll at your own risk!


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 23, 2011)

After finishing the burial of the dogs, Lune quietly says a prayer of thanks, for in his hour of need he was given hope.  He pats Rollen's shoulder once, saying "You will raise them right.  You can see it from the respect your dog gave to us and to you."

Looking around, and helping the others gather the supplies, Lune says "We have a hard journey ahead of us.  I have learned much already from today's encounter.  Let us return to the Acadamy, and we can figure out what those bottles do as well."


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 23, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda silently helped bury the bodies. Afterword, she joined her classmates in the cave. She was surprised to see so many items laying around. Then again, she supposed the beasts had no need of them.

"I agree, we should return Rollen to the farm and then return to the academy if there is still enough light to do so. We all have much to learn still and yet, we have shown we can be trusted to complete an assignment."


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 23, 2011)

Leilani sighs with relief as Silvas regains consciousness.  "Thank Corellon you're alright, Silvas!"

Joining the others in the cave, Leilani marvels at the pile of items that lay before them.

"My, but this does raise a few questions.  Perhaps the fallen Orc outside was living in the cave, using the wolves in some way to rob passers-by, only to be turned upon due to his wanton cruelty and mistreatment of the beasts.... the beasts then took the cave for their own in order to protect the young..."

A brief pause to gauge the group's attention, then, "Believe it or no, I've read a book or two.  And this story seems familiar to me."

Familiar, indeed.  Her father read to her every night when she was younger, and one of her favorite stories was about intelligent kittens trying to free an abused dog from its cruel Orcish master.  She smiled briefly, and her eyes looked soft and wistful.









*OOC:*


I stole the concept from a book entitled The Underneath.  Great story, told almost entirely in prose and very dark in some places.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 23, 2011)

I think Miranda has the right of it. Best we get back to the Academy where we can further investigate the orc's possessions. Maybe figure out what it was doing this close to the Academy.


----------



## Axel (Oct 24, 2011)

*Olek*

After listening to Leilani's theory, Olek commented gruffly, "An orc is never up to anything good.  I have no sympathy for this creature, and nought but contempt if it was using these animals to waylay travellers. Death was too good for it.  Still, it was a wealthy animal.  These weapons are well forged, and don't seem to be made of normal steel."

Later, after the burial, the dwarf voiced his opinion on the group's next move.  "Well, I believe we have succeeded on our first task set us.  I, for one, would be pleased to return to the Academy in triumph as soon as possible for I want to see what they teach.  Silvas, can you guide us out a quicker way than we came in?  Otherwise I fear we will be spending the night out here."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 24, 2011)

Ararion helps gather things and with the burial, though his slight build doesn't offer too much in the way of assistance with such a task. He doesn't seem particularly interested in the theories... "We might as well return to the Academy. There's little else for us to do out here, as our task is accomplished."

[sblock=OOC]
I'll definitely be taking the 75% HP. But it will probably be a few days before I get the level-up info done...
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 30, 2011)

The tasks are quickly taken care of, as the contents that you can salvage from the cave are quickly gathered and packed away.  Rollen had been checking on the pups, looking at their eyes, their hair, teeth, claws and anything else he could think of before he spoke again.

 They are dire wolf pups.  They will grow large, and will be tough to train, but I have faith. 

Not much else is said as you trek back to the farm to watch Rollen on his way back home.  Allowing him to journey the rest of the way when you come in sight of the farm, you all break off north back to Springside.  Silvas is quiet during the journey, perhaps due to the near death experience.

As you come to Springside, the southern gate guards recognize you and allow you entrance without any questioning.  Winding your way north, you arrive at the Academy, finding your way to the doors to Maximo's office.  Before you knock, the door opens, as Ferro beckons you inside.

Ferro then motions you to the inside of the office, while Maximo looks up from more paperwork at his desk.

 There is much to learn, and much to teach.  It would appear that you ran into some trouble, but nothing that you could not handle.  Your training will start tomorrow, and you have earned your acceptance for as long as you would like to stay.  Now, tell us of what happened. 

Maximo leans back into his chair as a lady enters the office.  She is carrying a large platter which she places on a table near the rear of the office that holds enough chairs for you all.  Fresh meat seasoned with steamed vegetables, steaming bread fresh from the oven and tankards filled with honey mead await you all.

As you begin to speak, Maximo takes it upon himself to write down notes on a parchment, as he listens to your tale...









*OOC:*


Giving you the chance to tell your own version of what transpired.  This will also give you the chance to level up to level 2 and begin the training.  Once the adventure is told, we will go straight into the Academy life and training.

Sorry for the delay in posting, been working for 1 month straight, no days off.


----------



## Axel (Oct 31, 2011)

*Olek*

Never one to be shy and listen, even when he should shut up and listen, Olek reached for a tankard of mead and loaf of bread before taking a seat.  Breaking the bread in haf and stuffing a big piece in his mouth, he started in his own, abridged and efficient, way.

"We went south, like you said.  Found the farmer fellow had a fence smashed in and a few missing sheep.  More importantly, one of his sons had gone after the missing sheep into a dirty big forest."  Pausing to take a swig of mead, he rushed to continue before anyone took his pause as the end of his story.

"The quiet elf over there, Silvas, isn't too bad as a tracker.  He led us into the forest of all places, following some blood trail that only he could see.  Can't tell you I had my doubts about that...  We found the boy, and one of his dogs, in a clearing before too long.  He was alive, which was a relief.  But determined to keep going, which had me worried some more."  Shoving the remaining half of bread into his mouth, and getting crumbs all through his beard in the process, Olek pointed a finger at Ferro.

"What's the big idea anyway?  Sending out a bunch of greenhorns...  Someone could've been killed!  In fact, someone nearly was!  Silvas is only here with you by the grace of the gods themselves.  Y'see, we caught up the beasts at their cave in the end.  Silvas kept us on the right track it would seem.  'cept I think he was too busy looking at the ground to look up!!  These two HUGE wolves...dire wolves I think someone called them.  They came racing out of a cave in a mountainside - and thank Moradin there were mountains around.  Had I been stuck in a forest all day without sight of proper stone I don't know if I would've had the strength to fight them off"  Pausing for another drink, Olek permitted himself a smile at the memories coming back to him.

"These wolves came out y'see.  And we shot at them, while Silvas wasn't paying attention.  He broke formation and ran out in front - greenhorn mistake!  The wolves ate him for a snack, and came after us.  Nearly got Daelyn, but Moradin was with me enough to intervene and kill the creature.  The last one put up a good fight.  Lune and I took him down together.  Glorious combat that one was!"

Turning to face Lune, Olek smiled.  "I will tell you a story of Moradin and Heironeus combining in ancient days later tonight.  Have you heard of the Dwarven hero Merlot, and the liberation of Stromloch?  Come to think of it, if we can find some Mushroom Ale I will teach you all how to properly celebrate a victory."









*OOC:*


Don't sweat on timing FtF.  I'm screwed for time for ever now...
Level-up proposed is posted in the OOC thread.  Very exciting.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 2, 2011)

Daelyn's stomache lurches at the concept of mushroom ale. I think I'll stick with tea for the evening. I have a lot I want to study this evening before I retire. The wolves managed to bring down an Orc, and I'd be interested to see if we can figure out why one was ranging this close to the Academy. Are orc sightings common around here?









*OOC:*


Sorry I posted to this thread yesterday but it seems to have eaten my post


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lune was surpised at Olek's version of the events.  _It seems he enjoys praising himself._  Smiling Lune says "It was all of us together who took down the wolves.  The young man had two dogs with him.  One of which survived to deal a heavy blow against one wolf at great sacrifice to itself. Beacuse of it's sacrifice we defeat the wolves.   We were very lucky to only have Silvas hurt.  I know when it attacked me, it bit so hard it felt like my sheild almost give way.

However, while greenhorns we were Olek, we showed great ability to work together and over come this obstacle.  I am sure that, more than anything, was the important reason we were sent.  And as for the religious discussion, I would enjoy that very much.   "


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 4, 2011)

Leilani smiles wanly before speaking.  "I'm happy everything turned out okay, but this is the first time I've ever seen a person nearly mauled to death.  It was... it was horrifying.  I hope those wolf puppies don't grow up to be mean... and poor Rollen..."

"I need to write all this down... please excuse me."


----------



## Axel (Nov 7, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek struggled to control his frustration in front of the Academy Masters.  "Are all of you so overcome by this experience and the death of a dog that you would not celebrate your achievements?  While Lune is probably right, like most clerics, you should all recognise things you do well and rightly proclaim them!  The proper time to do so is when we are safely home again - for home here is I suppose - over a barrel of Mushroom Ale.  If there is any, of course.  Though we can probably find some poor substitute if necessary," he said, letting his exasperation get the better of him.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 7, 2011)

Perhaps a little watered wine then. I still want to go through that orc's possessions before the morrow. But I wouldn't want to miss a proper dwarf tradition.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 8, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda was silent and thoughtful while the others told their versions of the events of the day. She considered how the group fought and defeated the wolves. Silvas was nearly killed but that, as Olek suggested, could have been mostly due to inexperience. If the group is going to do more fighting together in the future, and she felt that is was extremely likely, then they had better train together when possible to learn how to best utilize each others strengths.

"What the others have said is basically what happened. we went to the farm to investigate the missing sheep. We were told be the farmer that a boy and 2 dogs went after the beast that took the sheep. Silvas was able to track the beasts to a cave. Along the way we found the boy. One of his dogs had been killed and the other severely wounded. We all did our part to defeat the beasts. After, we discovered wolf puppies inside the cave. The boy, Rollen, took them to raise. Silvas was nearly killed in the fight and with the blessing of the gods, we were able to revive him."

Miranda then drank a mouthful of ale and took a bite of food. Her stomach and nerves had calmed down since the fight. Is this what life as an adventurer was like? Nerve wracking excitement one moment and everything back to normal the next? Miranda made a mental note to send a letter to her mentor about the day's events.


----------



## Axel (Nov 8, 2011)

*Olek*

The dwarf could barely contain his excitement that someone, even just one, of his new companions was going to join him in the traditional dwarven debrief.  Besides, he was anxious to claim his title promised by the snarky elf as Saviour of the Sheep.

"Right, then, we all sorted Masters?  No goats gone missing to the north?"  Rising from his chair, Olek began walking quickly towards the door.  "I'm going to get this armour off.  Not comfortable for drinking in.  See you all in the room we had breakfast in ten minutes!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 9, 2011)

Ferro's eyes widen at the mention of items, as he asks,  You say you found some things on the body of the orc?  May I take a look at them? 

As you show him the items, he mulls over them one by one, nodding yet keeping quiet to himself.  He then looks over to the group before pointing to each item laid out on the table.

 Seems that this orc was well prepared.  You might find these things useful, and it's up to you on how to divy them up.  A darkwood shield, magical sleep arrows along with a masterwork longbow.  Then you have a pair of masterwork cold iron longsword and silver dagger.  Olek would more than likely be more interested in the mug, for it should be recognized easily by him.  An Everfull Mug.  The potions are a pair of Cure Moderate Wounds, Invisibility, and Spider Climb.  Then the scroll is that of a Lesser Restoration spell, which would come in handy I would assume.  

The last thing, the journal, I will need more time with.  It would seem he was keeping notes, and I will decipher their meaning.  He seemed to be writing in vague words, perhaps a code.  You have deserved your rest, for tomorrow will be another day for most, but your first day for training.  Your rooms are ready, and i will show you to them now. 

Ferro then waits for everyone to finish eating or divying up the items before heading outside.  He takes the stairs on the east side of the Academy, calling out,  This side of the Academy rooms are for the women.  You will be two to a room, and yours is the second door, Miranda and Leilani.  Each of you will be given two keys.  One is for the door, the second is for a personal locked cabinet to hold whatever you would like.  These are immobile cabinets, and magical.  They are not able to be broken into without those keys, so your items will be safe.

Now to the other rooms, the ones for the men. 

He leads you across to the other side of the second story and to the rooms for the men.   Again, two to a room.  Olek and Lune will be sharing the first room.  Daelyn and Ararion will have the third room.  Silvas will be sharing the room with another student, a third year student.  Here are your keys.  Be prepared, for we start on hour before sun up.  Be downstairs with the others.  And don't be late... 

He looks at each of you, wondering if there are any questions.  If there are none, he bows, turns, and takes his leave.  You look at the rooms, each one identical to the other in having a pair of cots, a foot chest at the base of each cot, and a locked cabinet on opposite sides of the room.  Bedding is laid out and freshly washed.  A small table and chair are all that decorate the rooms.

The evening is just settling down as the church bells ring out to call out to the city of the hour.  Seven tolls tell that it is nearing dusk, as the atmosphere changes somewhat.  You can hear the bustling of the  city outside, as you wonder what to do until tomorrow.  Olek seems intent on finding a place to sit back and drink to rejoice in his new title.  Silvas speaks up,  I wouldn't mind walking about, seeing what else there is in this city.  I have much to think upon after today's ordeal... 

He takes his leave, turning back to you all before he descends the stairs,  Thank you for today.  I would not be here if it weren't for you all. 









*OOC:*


You now have the night off before starting training tomorrow.  You can drink at the tavern, explore, etc.  When you are ready to start the next day, post up you waking up the next morning preparing for your first training day.  You also have items to hand out


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 10, 2011)

"He was in fact prepared.  I am glad to know what these are however. "

Finally deciding it was time to eat, Lune sits down to enjoy the table talk of the dinner, and relish in the success of the mission.  Afterwards, while waiting for the others to finish, he says to the rest of the group "Does anyone wish to have first pick of the loot?  I feel as the rest of you might have an eye on something that was gathered here."

Once shown the rooms, Lune turns toward Olek and says "It seems that we are roommates as well!  Now, what is this tradition you spoke so highly of?  I might partake for a little while."

When Silvas turns to leave Lune says "Silvas, I am glad you are alright.  Get some rest.  It does the body good."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 10, 2011)

Ararion lets the others talk and tell the tale of the victory. He wasn't very impressed with how they had all handled themselves and believed it was a stroke of luck they didn't all become beast-food. He also accepts the room assignment quietly, much happier to be lodging with the quiet human than the crass dwarf.

When Lune asks about dividing the items, Ararion replies, "I'd only be interested in that bow. The rest..." He shrugs noncommittally. "But if either of the ladies would prefer to take the bow, I will defer."


----------



## Axel (Nov 10, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek was happy that he didn't have to share with either of the Elves.  One didn't talk at all, and the other had not had anying worth saying so far.  Lune, on the other hand, he was pleased with.  Sharing with the ladies may have been awkward, and the tall wizard is a strange fellow.  Who knows what sort of odd animals a wizard keeps in his room?!

The room itself was satisfactory.  It was, after all, only a place to sleep.  Olek carefully stowed his greataxe and armour in the cupboard, and went down to eat in his only set of clothes with his warhammer tucked into the belt.  He would not be parted from the hammer for love or money.

After the meal has finished, Olek explains the traditional Dwarven victory celebration to those that are interested.  "First, we must order many many mugs of mushroom ale.  Or use this magical mug - does anyone know what it does, or how it works?  I will order a keg of ale, just in case.  Please excuse me for a minute,"  he began, before rising from the table to speak with the barman.

"Do you have a keg of mushroom ale sir?"

"Not a chance, young Dwarf.  You are the first to ask after it in 12 years.  I can offer you an alternative drink that I am told is similar in taste.  Gruble's Bullroarer - made fairly locally, though not with fermented cave mushrooms.  Have you heard of it?"

"Can't say that I have...  Let me taste it first, if you will."

Olek, approving of the substitute, pays to have a keg brought over to the table along with a dozen mugs.  Unapologetically interrupting whatever conversation had started in his absence, he began again,  "Secondly, we all take a full mug," before pausing to start filling and passing around mugs from the just arrived keg.

"Thirdly, and most importantly, we take it in turns to tell everyone in the room of our accomplishments - and in doing so tell the story of our adventures today.  Somebody must take poor Silvas' part as I do not think he is ready to relive the day just yet.  Watch and listen, I will begin.  Daelyn, be ready to take the first part of Silvas as you were closest to him then."

Climbing on top of a bar stool with a mug of Gruble's Bullroarer, Olek raised his voice over the general hubbub of the room.  

"Gather round, and listen to a tale of slain animals, terrified farmers and great gnashing teeth.  I am Olek Hammerblow, recently arrived from the great stronghold of Khordaldrum."  Once he had everyone's attention, or at least most people's, he continued.

"Earlier, my companions are I set out on a journey to the southern lands where tale had come of a great beast terrorising locals and smashing wooden fences in the dead of night.  We reached the home of a noble and humble farmer before noon and found a gaping hole smashed clean through a solid wooden fence.  Some of the flock was missing, taken by a beast in the middle of the night.  Worse, the eldest son had gone after the beast with his best dogs and no word had come from them.  Had woe and evil come to these gentle lands?!"

Olek reached the end of his introduction, and downed the entire mug of ale without pausing for breath.  Stepping down, he gestured for Daelyn to take the stand, hissing "Silvas should now tell how he tracked the beast and found the son, but he is not here.  Will you do it in his stead?"


----------



## ahayford (Nov 11, 2011)

Daelyn, somewhat nervous for being put on the spot, but not wanting to spoil the story, takes one of the offered mugs of dark grog. The potent smell of the brew curls his nose hairs as the mug passes under Daelyn's nose. He crinkles his nose and raises the mug.

Silvas the elf found the tracks of the creatures and led us into the forest. We followed the tracks for hours, always wary of an ambush....Afraid that our quarry was in fact hunting us rather then us hunting him. We found the farmer's son, relatively unharmed but almost a victim of the same beasts that attacked the sheep. The boys dogs were not so lucky. One was mortally wounded, and the other losing blood. It was then that we knew the name of creature we hunted. Dire wolves.

Daelyn pauses for dramatic effect before continuing

We continued on, Silvas finally tracking the creatures to their lair. Perhaps it was our noise that tipped the creatures off, or the smell of our trail rations.....But regardless, the creatures were waiting for us.....a mated pair.....prepared to die to protect their home and likely, the pups inside.

Daelyn attempts to down the ale but only manages to swallow twice before sputtering and nearly dumping the rest on the floor. Embarrassed, Daelyn takes his seat allowing another to continue the tale.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 11, 2011)

Lune pats Daelyn on the back, and realizes it is his turn.

Standing up he says "Our quarry met us at the entrance to their cave.  At first, a tense moment could be felt in the air.  They stared down at us, growling but not coming forward.  It was us who struck first, a well aimed crossbow shot and spell blast to the larger of the two.  They charged us both, going for Daelyn" Lune points to the wizard, still coughing slightly " and our tracker Silvas.  The smaller of the two brought Silvas down.  The wolf then stared up hungrily at me,  hoping I would be it's next meal.  I stood over the bleeding Silvas, and raised my shield up level to the wolf's head, ready to defend to the last man.  It was then, as my companions together took down the other wolf, the unthinkable happens!"

Grabbing the mug of beer, he starts to drain it.  While not as expertly as Olek, he was still able to down most of it without coughing.  

OOC:  So, who else was drinking with us?


----------



## Axel (Nov 15, 2011)

*Olek*

Realising nobody else was going to continue the story, Olek climbed back onto his bar stool with only a short pause.

"The small dog, most beloved companion of the boy Rollen, whom the light of Heironeous had saved from certain death scant hours before, came bolting up from behind us.  None saw her begin that charge, but all here saw how it ended.  For a dog to take on a wolf easily three times her size is a noble thing.  To do it so well and effectively is something I do not expect to see again in my lifetime."

"Sadly, the dog's charge was her last.  The remaining wolf cruelly put her down in retaliation for the gaping bite mark in its side."  Olek pauses for a moment, letting those that were present remember the dog's unselfish sacrifice.  

"Still, the battle was far from won.  The air around us was thick with arcane magicks, arrows, curses and battle cries.  Yet beast refused to die.  Until, that is, divine providence showed it's hand once more.  The might of Moradin the All-Father and Heironeous the brave combined in two mighty blows that fell at the same time.  Lunne's sword cleaved the wolve's left flank while my axe broke its front leg.  To send this evil creature to meet its maker, an arrow from Daelyn here struck the wolf's neck.  It buried itself up to the feathers, mind you.  This creature would not rise again!"

Olek drained his refilled mug, and stepped down.  The story was almost fully told now.  He would happily let someone else finish it, and listen in contentment with his ale.  _Well, at least these two know how to tell a story properly..._


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 17, 2011)

As Daelyn did not seem to be recovering, Lune decides to end this tale.

Standing up tall, Lune continues with "After we had rescued our dying friend, we went to investigate, and found that these dire wolves themselves were protecting their young.  Small, innocent, no bigger than the mug in my hand" he says, raising his somewhat empty glass.  "Rollen, grieved though he was at loosing two of his friends and companions, decided to raise these pups as a tribute to his dogs.  He promised us he would raise them correctly, and from the trust I could see in his dog, I have no doubt he will."

Lune pauses before continuing "To the end of one journey, and the start of many more.  Cheers!"


----------



## Axel (Nov 18, 2011)

*Olek*

"AYE!" shouts Olek, getting into the spirit of things properly and standing up.  "To travelling far from home!" he adds before draining his third mug.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 19, 2011)

The few faces that decided to listen to the tale raise their mugs at the end of the story.  You are not sure if it was due to the story itself, or that it was over, but it doesn't matter now.  The barkeep sends over a round of drinks, as Olek stares at the mugs and sniffs.  His dwarven senses take in the smell as his eyes light up.  It would seem that perhaps even this far away from home, there was still the mark of fine dwarven ale, as he recognizes it as Gunderg's Dwarven Ale of Old; a rare and pricey drink.  

The barkeep waves off any offer of coin, as he walks back to the kitchen area, managing the orders and guests.  Tonight was turning out to be a good night, save that Silvas had not decided to join.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 21, 2011)

Daelyn, still trying to catch his breath from the strong ale, raises his mug. He surreptitiously pours it in a nearby plant. 

 To traveling far from home. May we all find what we seek, and may that which seeks us, not find us. 

Daelyn grins and then drinks a glass of waters to clear the fire from his gullet.


----------



## Axel (Nov 23, 2011)

*Olek*

"Aye, to finding what we seek", Olek chimed in after Daelyn's toast.  Maybe it was the drink affecting him, or the familiar ritual, or even the smell of his mug of Golderg's, but Olek felt a sense of trust with the companions around him.

"Gentlemen, I fear I have made a mistake in coming to this academy and have thrown a good life away back home.  You see, I do not know what I seek.  Only that I could not find it at home.  Tell me, if you can, what do you seek here?  Maybe I can find some reason beyond being irresponsible for myself in your reasons."


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 25, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda lay on her bed after stashing her meager belongings away in her room. Some of the others had gone down to the local tavern to celebrate their victory today. She didn't really feel like celebrating. She was tired from the events of the day. 

It wasn't the most comfortable bed she had ever slept on but it wasn't the worst either. As she lay there, she felt the familiar pull of sleep on her consciousness. She let herself be pulled to sleep since she was quite tired after the events of the day. 

She still wasn't sure where her life was going. Part of her wanted to go back to her former, simpler life. A life of serving customers in her family's inn. A life where she would likely have been married by now or nearly married at least. The other part of her was eager to see what her new life would bring. Wanted to see all that she could, learn all that she could, and experience adventure and excitement. 

She had expressed these thoughts to her mentor on several occasions. Her mentor would never tell her what to do, only to follow her heart and do what she felt was the right thing.   

As she started to drift off to sleep, familiar and yet strange images flooded her head. They were nearly exactly the same as the dreams she had been having since she became sick 2 years ago. Images of battles with blasts of flame, ice, and acid flying about. Armored men with large swords fighting strange beasts. The one constant image in all her dreams was that of a dragon flying above the battle. The image of the dragon was always a little unclear. The coloring was light, possibly white or even silver. 

She wasn't sure how long she lay there sleeping and dreaming. When she woke, she was almost as tired as she had been when she lay down. Sliding off the bed, she ran a brush through her hair and straightened her clothing. She might as well head down to the tavern and join Olek and the others. She still didn't feel like celebrating but perhaps a drink or two would make her feel better.

She slipped through the door of the tavern just as Olek was questioning his reasons for being at the Academy.

"Gentlemen, I fear I have made a mistake in coming to this academy and have thrown a good life away back home. You see, I do not know what I seek. Only that I could not find it at home. Tell me, if you can, what do you seek here? Maybe I can find some reason beyond being irresponsible for myself in your reasons."

This made Miranda stop and stare at the Dwarf. She had not expected to hear doubts from the boastful warrior. Perhaps there was more to him than first impression. She quietly slipped up to the bar and ordered a light ale and paid the barkeep. Trying to stay relatively unnoticed, she slipped her way over to where Olek and the others were drinking.

Hello Olek, sorry I am late in arriving. I was more tired than I previously thought. To answer your question, I too, was unsure why I came to the Academy. After a brief nap just now, I believe I now have an answer to that question. I need to know who I am and what I am. People that know me would say that I am Miranda Simon, fledgling spellcaster and former server at her family's inn. That is not enough. I often have strange dreams involving great battles against strange beasts that I cannot name. In my dreams there is always a light colored dragon circling above the battle. I need to know what these dreams mean. I was told once that all dreams have meaning. No one can tell me what these dreams mean. A wise woman once told me that only I can find the true meaning of theses dreams. It is my determination to discover who and what I am beyond my name and occupation. Hopefully with the help of the Academy and you fine people, I can answer that question in the future. Will you help me in my quest good warrior?


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Lune is somewhat surprised by the sudden arrival of another of the companions from today.  However, he listens to Miranda's story with rapt attention, surprised at the detail of the story.

Afterwards, he nods and says "We apparently are all on a journey, one to find ourselves, and where we belong.  I too, came here not only for training, but too understand why I was given these powers." 

A swig of the drink, and a shudder at the strong after taste of the rare drink before he continues. "It seems that, Master Olek, we are unable to give you an answer for your question.  We are able to assist you in finding the question for yourself."


----------



## Axel (Nov 26, 2011)

*Olek*

Olek smiled a little, mostly to himself.  "Well, whatever the question is I am sure the answer is, at least in part, beer," he said, raising his mug for another mouthful Gunderg's.  

"Have a seat young lady and tell us of your dreams.  It seems you're closer to knowing the question than any of us, and I will gladly hear more tales of dragons.  Your powers seem born to you, whereas Lune and Daelyn seem to have learned theirs through a natural talent.  Sadly, my own powers are limited to large biceps and thighs - which make me far from unique."


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 27, 2011)

Miranda

Miranda pulled up an empty seat and sat down with her new classmates. She briefly debated how much of her past she should tell them but ultimately decided that they should know about her and her life thus far. It was information that could be useful in the future. If something bad should happen to her, at least they would know where her family lived.

She quickly drained her ale and motioned to the barkeep for a refill.

"I'm not sure where to start as most of my life has been uneventful. I grew up in the town of Riverbend where my family owns an inn called The Silver Dragon. I was about 13 years of age when the dreams began. My abilities started to manifest at the same time. Small magical items would sometimes appear without any conscious effort on my part. My dreams back then usually only involved dragons. There were usually at least 4 dragons in my dreams. Some would be flying and the others would be sitting around me. I could not understand what they were saying but they looked at me as though they were appraising me or evaluating me. The dreams would always end when they made some sort of decision. Just before I turned 14 years of age, I became extremely ill. My parents told me that strange thinsg happened in my room during that time. Items were broken or destroyed by magical energies. My dreams intensified when I was ill. A local cleric of Pelor cured my illness. She explained what was happening to me and a few days later, I traveled to Greenhaven. That is where I met my mentor Lia Siannodel. She worked with me for the next 2 years until she said she could not teach me anymore. She said that I needed to travel to learn more about my abilities. The only way I could learn more about my abilities was to use them more often. Lia said I would then gain greater control over them and would, in time, learn even more powerful spells. During all this time, I continued to have dreams of dragons. Their images were always unclear but I could tell that they were dragons and were light in color. As time passed, the dreams became more involved. Soon I was dreaming of being in a great battle with magical energies hurling through the air, great and powerful warriors slashing at each other with swords and axes, large and strange looking beasts attacking everywhere, and dragons flying overhead. It is if I am an invisible observer to the battle. I do not know if this is some sort of future prediction or not. Is this a battle that will be fought or may be fought? What part do I play in all of this? It is all very confusing to me. If I am the cause of this battle, then how can I prevent it? Am I supposed to prevent it? Is it a battle for the safety of the kingdom or of the world? I seek answers to these questions and others. Something led me here to the Academy. I know not what. Perhaps Pelor herself guided my journey here. Perhaps I have some destiny yet not revealed?  she related to the others. 

She picked up her mug of ale and stared into it for a moment before taking a large swig. Ale did not bother her. She had been drinking it for several years now. Anything stronger, on the other hand, nearly knocked her to the floor.

"I have met many people on my journey here. Olek, you are only the 2nd Dwarf to have crossed my path. The first was a cobbler I met in Greenhaven. He was quite talented but his demeanor was often grumpy. When we first met, I thought you to be overly boastful and brash. Hearing you this evening has altered my opinion."


----------



## Axel (Nov 28, 2011)

*Olek*

"Well, that _is_ quite a tale Miranda," Olek begins.  "I don't dream of dragons and battles myself.  Still, I imagine it must be a truly heroic sight - seeing a dragon in person.  I don't know if any still live around these parts anymore.  Perhaps one day I will see one myself," he adds wistfully, taking another mouthful of Gunderg's.

"I am surprised you have met another Dwarf in your short life.  We don't travel much beyond our lands, and live around others far less.  You mention common complaints by our own tales - that we are grumpy, brash and boastful.  It isn't true, I tell you.  We simply grow tired of other races seeking shortcuts to real achievements.  That way leads to demon worshipping and the dark gods.  Still, I am the first to leave my stronghold in generations, which means your father's father did not know any of my kin.  Maybe my kin are different to other Dwarves that live in these parts.  This title is not an achievement I am proud of...though I must also add that it feels as if Moradin's will has driven me forward, to new regions.  Perhaps we have all been gathered in one place at the will of the gods themselves?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 1, 2011)

"I do not think I wish to meet a dragon.  I have heard many stories about their terrible strength and power.  I would rather deal with an army of undead then stand toe to toe against such a creature." Lune says, shuddering at the thought. 

"As for why we gathered here, I am always believing of the Gods work in all that we do.  They always reveal their plans in the end.  And even if you do not worship one, I assure you that at least one has their eye on you." He glances at his hand, with the lightning bolt of Heironeous on it.


----------



## Axel (Dec 5, 2011)

*Olek*

"Hmmmph!" is all Olek can manage to reply to Lunne.  "My belief in Moradin's guiding influence is the ONLY reason I set a foot beyond the door of my ancestral home.  It is unnatural for a Dwarf to be beyond the reach of his kin in times of need.  Though that makes me unnatural in the eyes of my family as I desire to travel, I travel with the permission and blessings of Moradin the All-Father and his priests.  That is enough for me.  As it should be for all of you.  He will watch over me, and guide my actions to his plan.  In turn I will watch over all of you as best I know how, and keep you all from harm as I am able.  Even the elf, thrice damn his absent, lilly-white hide!"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 1, 2012)

As the night wears on, the drinks continue to flow and the laughter  increases.  New faces dot the tables, as it would seem that other  students are returning from their leave and getting one last night of  enjoyment in before they return to the rigors of the Academy life.

When you awaken, it is just early enough to clothe yourself and eat a  light breakfast prepared on the first level of the training grounds.  As  you headed downstairs from your rooms, other students bustled about  their business.  Some take interest in you being a new student, while  others have more pressing matters to attend to.

Your first day of training is one of mixed results.  You are thrown into  the throng of classes and sessions one after another, for many hours  before lunch is served.  At first, you wonder why you are sent into the  various sessions of swordplay, spears, two-handed weapons, archery,  shield defense and grappling.  Then, after lunch, you are sent into  another series of sessions dealing with more intellectual aspects of  training, such as lock picking, herbal identifications, alchemical  components, arcane writings, cantrips of both arcane and divine nature  and the chance to pour over hundreds of books on various topics.  

This continues until dusk begins, at which time you are beckoned to Ferro's side once more.  "Today was a testament to the sheer amount of possibilities that we offer here at the Academy.  You have merely scratched the surface of the paths you may take, and those that would interest you.  From what the trainers and I have noted, we see no reason that you would not be able to flourish here."

"We ask that you choose two disciplines at least, in which you would be trained in and tested regularly.  You will train with the trainers with those disciplines daily, for 2 hours each.  If you would like more disciplines, then you may take them as well, but with only 1 hour of training for each.  This allows you to focus on your main training, while still allowing alternate avenues of your choosing."

"We train 6 days a week, and you get the 7th day off to do as you wish.  As you note as well, there will be times when we may have tasks that we are requested to assist with, and should you qualify, you may undertake them.  We ask that you obey the trainers, and be courteous to the others.  Our doors are open to all that wish to learn and abide by our rules."

"And one last thing.  There will be tests at anytime.  Anything could be a test, so please perform to the best of your abilities."

Ferro then bows to you all, and adds, "When you have decided which disciplines to pursue, please let me know.  Your training will focus on those from now on, with the ability to change them to something else at a later date."

He gives you time to decide, and will even allow the rest of the evening to dwell on the decisions.  

[sblock=Disciplines] Please choose two things to focus your training in.  They can be broad, like Melee Combat, or precise like Forgery.  They can be a skill to learn/practice, or a form of combat.  Once decided, I will move this along to a little after 3 weeks of training.  Also, this will give me a chance to see where you see your characters growing.[/sblock]


----------

